# Hammersmith hospital Part 11



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

New home ladies

 

Love Emilyxx


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

Awhhh Rooth, that's just not fair!!!   Sending big hugs to you and your DH...

Cheery x


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Our Hall of Fame!
       

LADIES IN A CYCLE                       

Meila - started stims 26 June

LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT          
Glesgakeeley - starts down regging 9 July
Sibbers - starts December
EarthAngel - waiting for appt with Mr L

BIG EVENTS    
Zora -  Had myomectomy 18 May now on monitored cycle
Springes (Sophia)  - had hydrosalpinx op 13 June

LADIES IN 2WW          
Wadadlis - 1st IVF
Alma May (Katie) - testing 1 July 
Scooter (Helen) - FET - testing 4 July

FOLLOW UPS    

Big Sis - review with Mr L mid July
Mrs GG (Helen) - review with Mr L 4 July
Thalia - review with Mr L 4 July 
dsmlink (Sarah) - review with Mr T 5 July  
Rooth - review in September  

LADIES IN THE BACKGROUND WAITING IMPATIENTLY    
Chadwick (Jayne) - Started new job early Feb that is keeing her very busy
Reena -  follow up appointment
Rachael -  next step?
Here's Hoping -  next step?
Sho (Sarah) -  moving to Woking for treatment in the Autumn
Loujane (Lou) - taking time before deciding what to do next
Kaz1234 - waiting for referal to HH for IVF
Nina - consultation appt end of May
KellyWhitt - next consultation in Aug
CharlieT - next step?  


MUMMIES TO BE         
Nicolah -   
Clairol -   next scan 10 July!
Betty M - EDD 29 Oct
Shamrock - EDD 18 Oct
Vicky - EDD 17 Oct 
Woo (Wendy) - EDD 8 Aug 


HH MUMMIES
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06

HH GET TOGETHER  

Date: ?  We need to decide a new date, any suggestions?


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Rooth - what an awful wait for you yesterday.  So sorry the result wasn't good.  Thinking of you today.  Big hugs to you and your DH  

Miela xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hope you are not feeling too blue / hungover today Rooth. What torture making you wait so long for the result. I wonder what is going on there as it has been getting later and later for the last few hcg results.
Sending best wishes to you and DH
Helen


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Rooth,
really sorry to  hear you news - and having to wait SO long......... thinking of you.
love Vicky x


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello ladies

I feel bad about posting this after so much sad news but thought you might be interested so look away now if you don't want bump news. I had my 20 week scan yesterday at the fetal medicine unit at UCH and all is well with the babe who is a boy much to DD's delight. I didn't see much as there were a lot of people in the room and I had to crane my neck but DH and DD enjoyed it. I seem to avoided the placental bloodflow problems I had last time so far which is good and may help get this one off the too small for dates scales. We go back in 4 weeks for a growth scan. End bump news.

Thinking of all of you and especially Thalia, Sarah and Rooth. 
Betty x


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Hello girls.  Hope everyone is ok - it's been a bit quiet on here recently.

Betty - fab news - a boy!!  Glad everything is progressing well for you.  I can only imagine how fantastic it must be to actually see that your little one is really there.

Scooter - Just wondered how you got on today - were you having a scan?

Thalia, Rooth and Sarah - how are you all doing?

Katie - I've no idea what a frozen cycle involves (excuse my ignorance!) but I hope everything is going as it should be for you.

A big hi to everyone else.

As for me, it's only day 9 of DR but I'm struggling a bit with my emotions at the moment.  Yesterday I cried on the tube (very embarrasing) and wasn't able to stop.  I'm desparately trying to stay positive but I'm finding it very very hard.  I just feel that it's not going to work for me (I wish I'd never heard of statistics).  Where do you girls all get your optimism from? I know that some of you have been through this a lot more times than I have.  I wish I had your strength.

Miela xxx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Everything fine with my scan today, lining is 8.2mm which is v good.  Am now wearing 2 patches and going back for another scan on Monday.  Judging by my last FER I think I will be having ET next Thursday!   I feel a lot less emotional now I'm on the patches but I'm so tired.  

Miela - I cry at the drop of a hat when I'm d/r so don't worry!  I find that the closer I get to ET the more optimistic I become, the 2 weeks of d/r seems to take forever and you don't really feel as if you are doing anything which doesn't help.  Chin up girl! 

Betty - great news about your scan, another Hammersmith baby boy.

Katie - how is your FER going?

Hi to everyone else, only 1 hour till kick off!

Scooter


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Scooter

Sounds like everything was hunky dory today which is great news.   Thanks for your rallying words, just what I needed to hear.  Hopefully the footie this evening will cheer me up!

Miela xx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Betty  great news about your scan . Thanks for sharing that with us. As someone else said can't imagine what it's like but hopefully one day we all will.Hope you continue to have as hassle-free pregnancy as possible. Can't believe you're already 12 weeks.
Miele so far so good. I've only managed 2 cycles  but rely totally on FF for a boost when I can't cope. Thanks again to everyone for all past support
Katie sorry you're having hassles with your clinic. Went for some blood tests ( not IF)  this week and also found the service was not up to Hamm standards at another hospital. 
Thalia wondering how you're getting on . 
Sarah and Roothh thinking of you too
Wendy how have you been coping in this heat ?
Cheery how's it going new mum ?
Well I confess I have been watching the football non-stop this week . Not impressed but relieved with England result tonight
My flat officially went on the market last night so wait and see. Looking for somewhere to move to as well
Today I finally started reading Conquering Infidelity by Alice Domar and it is really good. Ordered it from Amazon would recommend it .Thanks whoever recommended it
Hi to everyone else


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Zora, do you mean "conquering infertility?" i thought infedility was something else...........

Katie, really hope things get better for you, you so deserve some luck with this cycle. Fingers crossed for the scan.   

Miela, have sent you a personal about d/r madness, hope it helps.

Betty & Scooter, great news about your scan results. Keep up the good work!

I feel very lucky to be pg but am driving myself nuts   now waiting for the scan, so worried I'm not really growing a baby.  Need some   and something to distract me I think.


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY VICKY!!!!!!

Clairol  - these gaps in knowing what is happening inside us are unbearable. Sending plenty of     for you.

Zora - have to say I have been avoiding the football. So far managed 3/4 of the Iran v Mexico game in solidarity with my mother's family but thats it! It was fab coming home this evening - tubes deserted - lovely. Good luck with the sale and finding somewhere new.

Katie - hope the acu and healthy eating do the trick with the lining and your whistle stop trip to Barcelona goes fabulously next week.

Scooter  - looks like you are on track to ET too.

Miela  - I found that the slightest thing would set me off and I would cry at the silliest things - missing a bus, someone being rude, adverts - anything at all plus all the moments of despair when I thougt it could never work. I tried to keep optimistic by figuring that whatever the stats were it had to work for someone and there was no reason why that someone wasn't going to be me and that hey people win the lottery and thats a zillion to one chance.

 everyone else too.

I heard on Radio 4 that there is a program on the psychological aspects of miscarriage on Monday which I think might be interesting for all of us who have had this experience see http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/factual/pip/pkvru/

Love to all
Betty x


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

Thanks for all your kind comments over the last couple of days.  I am increasingly realising how significant it is when the comments come from people who actually understand what you're going through.  This site has been such a help to me over the last few weeks. 

Well, I went back to work yesterday, and it proved to be a good distraction to the events of this week.  

I am a bit confused though and wondered if anyone can help.  When the Dr rang with BFN result, she said that it was now the end of my NHS cycle, and I'd need to pay for any further treatment ( which I knew).  She then mentioned having a review appointment, but didn't say if this is separate to the cycle - ie if I'll need to pay for it. If so, do I just call HH  when I feel ready to? I just wondered if anyone knew?  I was in a bit of a state by that stage of the phonecall so wasn't really sure what was going on!!  

Betty - pleased to hear about your scan - it's news like that which helps keep me going!  

Clairol - sending you   as your patience is tested waiting for the scan!

Katie - will be thinking of you as you travel next week....

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Whoops Clairol thanks for pointing out my clanger . Yes I did mean Conquering Infertility 
You got the magic BFP so  try to enjoy it.You deserve some positivity .  Really pleased for you


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Rooth. After the end of my cycle I had to call the main hosp appts line to book an nhs follow up with Mr L. The next available appt was 3 months away which I guess is the norm for nhs.
Good to hear from you, hope you are ok


----------



## wadadlis (Dec 10, 2004)

Just had first IVF cycle at Hammersmith and convinced it's going to be negative - so planning ahead!
Can anyone answer these questions please:
How long will I have to wait for another NHS cycle there?
How long will I have to wait for a private cycle there?
Any ideas?


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Wadadlis, why convinced it's going to be negative? Sorry to pry but I felt like that and have a positive.
Understand planning ahead though.


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there,
Wadadlis  - I was convinced mine was going to be negative until Iheard of someone my age conceiving first time and that just made a small gap for some hope.  Also I was convinced that the whole experience was going to be horrendous and I was going to be very ill with the drugs and that wasn't true either for me.
Good luck,
love Vicky
(Thanks Betty )


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi everyone

Wadadlis - sorry I haven't had an NHS cycle so can't answer your questions, but please try to stay positive, you never know! 

Katie - you must be exhausted, hope everything goes really well next week.  Sounds like we are doing the same thing patches wise.  I started with 1 patch which I changed every other day and now have 2 patches which again I change every other day.  It's a nightmare trying to get rid of the leftover sticky bits isn't it! 

Clairol - the 2 week wait for the scan is awful, I was so full of doubts but also excited.  So many different emotions.  Thinking of you. 

Hello to everyone else

Scooter


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hi everyone 

How are you all doing?
I pop in everyday to check up on you all and you are all always in my thoughts.

Cheery- Just wondered how are you getting on, Enjoying having your little man home?

Zora- Hiya hun, Thank you for asking after me, I am fine although not enjoying the weather. 
It is far to hot, my feet are the size of footballs, I can't get my wedding ring on as my fingers are so swollen and I am not sleeping coz it's to hot at night. BUT I WOULDN'T HAVE IT ANY OTHER WAY (Iam not complaining, I am just so excited and nervous now) And I am trying not to get to excited about the world cup as I don't want to start anything off.

I hope that you are doing ok.

To everyone else I really hope you are all doing ok.

Loadsa love and Hugs to everyone
Wendy Woo
xXx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Wadalis
I hope you dont need this info and things go positively, but its comforting to have a back up plan isnt it.
I have just had an NHS cycle. Once my PCT approved the funding (that toko approx 3 months) there was a 3 month wait for treatment.

I know there is approx a 3-4 week wait to see Mr lavery at the mo. When I started my first private cycle last year I could start as soon as I was ready after my appt with him. I guess they will want you to wait 2 clear Afs before starting again though.

Anyway, good luck, lets hope you won't need another appt. How long have you got left on your 2ww?
Helen


----------



## glesgakeeley (May 31, 2006)

Hello everyone,

Just posted on main site and wanted to introduce myself to you here too.

I've decided to post at long last as I had my co-ordination appointment at Hammersmith on Thursday. Just waiting on my period and then go back for Day 2/3 blood tests.

Some introductions - I'm 32, DH 34. Been trying for 2.5 years. We've been told need to have ICSI due to poor SA results. At last scan I was told had PCOS too although not indicated on blood tests, so not too sure what impact this will have on IVF.

So excited about being able to start IVF, but nervous at the prospect, drugs and side effects, travelling to London, time off work - what to I do. 

Anyway, looking forward to sharing the experience with all you ladies who seem to be very knowledgable about the whole process.

Glesgakeeley!


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Glesgakeeley, weclome to the HH thread - you will get lots of support here - good luck with your cycle.

Hi to everyone else - just a quick post to say thank you to you all for all your kind messages- i really appreciate it.
Im doing ok - not sure whether ive become used to dissappointment or whether it will hit me harder later...  have booked a counselling appointment for monday and have follow up with Mr T on 5th July.  Lots of thoughts going around in my head at the moment - not sure we are ready to give up quite yet but after 4 cycles am feeling we are nearing the end and am quite pessimistic about ever getting pregnant - so have been reading up about adoption and talking to DH - i know thats not an easy route either but cant imagine a future without children.
Sorry for this me post - think i will probably take a bit of time out from the boards as need to get some normal life back for a while but wish you all lots and lots of luck and thanks again for all your support 
Sarah
x


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Thalia, thanks for your post - Tertia's words make a lot of sense - i am not at the point of giving up yet (have 2 frosties waiting) but am getting closer to it and need to have that Plan B to make me feel better and know that one day we will have children even if they are not ours biologically.  
I hope that you are feeling ok this morning - I have been reading your blog.  thinking of you at this most difficult and painful time   

Katie, just wanted to wish you lots and lots of luck for next week, will be thinking of you , keep positive     

Sarah
x


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there,
Katie - thinking about you this week - I wonder if your frosties will defrost quicker in the Barcelona heat..... 
Hope it goes really well for you and that you have a good break.
And thanks - had a lovely Birthday - DH cooked for me and we ate in the garden.Simple things. Nice.
Thalia - Thinking of  you too - I remember feeling pretty crap physically after my ERPC apart from the emotional trauma of what had happened.....all the antibiotics and general anaesthetic etc and the cramps and bleeding.....this will all pass - and as you said on your blog - noone can say the right thing - it all hurts so much... big hug.
Sarah - hi there - hope you are feeling a bit better - always good to have a back up plan.  We'd been thinking about adopting abroad......
Sending everyone much love,
Vicky x


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Katie - hope everything goes really well over the next few days, I'm sure your lining will be perfect! Thinking of you

Scooter


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Katie, I think if wishful thinking and praying has any thing to do with your success then it has to work this time. All the girls on this site and many others are willing it to work for you.
I wish we were having the same scan type too hunny, I often think about how unfair mother nature is being to you.
Best of Best of Luck, everything crossed for you. They say that fortune favours the brave and you are definitely brave.
Hugs,
Clairol. xxx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Katie good luck for the next few days. Thinking of you


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hope this catches you in time Katie, good luck. We will be thinking of you


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Clairol - good luck for your scan tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you

My scan was fine today, lining is now 10.6mm, grade A apparently.  ET will be on Thursday.  Did my last injection today which is always cause for celebration! 

Hope everyone is ok today

Scooter


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello all

Katie  - hoping Barcelona goes fantastically for you. Great news about the training contract - perhaps a sign of a turnaround in fortunes?

Vicky  - glad you had a lovely birthday.

Sarah - having a plan B is a good thing. You will know when you have come to a point when you go on to action it. Hope you keep in touch and let us know how it goes.

Thalia - saw on your blog that you are having a physically painful time after the ERPC. Hope it has got better now even though the emotional pain will not have.

Glasgakeeley - Hello! Whereabouts are you in London or are you travelling a long way - surely not from Scotland!

Rooth  - you get a review as part of the NHS cycle although as the others have said it may be a bit of a wait although cancellations are quite common if you are keen to get in quick. You do need to leave it at least 2 weeks as they wont have had the review meeting until then.

wadadlis  - Hello to you too! The minimum wait for another cycle is two periods after the negative - so you start on the 3rd bleed. that is the wait they impose for medical reasons rather than waiting list. thereafter there was no wait at all for me when I was self-funding. They are happy for you to choose to delay past that if you want. You could be like me though and have a positive on your first NHS cycle.

Zora - I read on the LG thread that Alice Donmar is giving a talk soon which some of the others may be going to.

Woo  - hope the cooler weather is helping keep the swelling down - get those feet up on a sofa!

color=red]Scooter[/color] - great news that ET is on Thursday!
, 
Hey there Helen and Clairol  and everyone else too.

Ridiculously pleased with my new circular washing line thingy in the garden as I feel bad about the tumble dryer from an energy wastage prespective. Have decided it is more environmentally friendly to be very 50s suburban housewife hanging my washing out. Still got stacks of boxes to unpack and cant face doing them. Need to buy lots of shelves too - anyone know a good place to go - I dont want another lot of Billy from IKEA!

Love
Bettyx


----------



## glesgakeeley (May 31, 2006)

Hi Betty,

Thankfully not travelling all the way down from Scotland, but Stevenage in Herts. Originally from Glasgow but moved for a good man! 

My period started today so have to say really pleased for once. Guess I'll be heading to Hammersmith on Wednesday for blood test.

Fiona


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Glesga can I call you that for short ? Funny thing but there are times when you want AF. Good luck with blood test
Clairol  good luck with your scan tomorrow
Scooter well done on your lining. It's a bit like being back at school sometimes waiting fo results isn't it ? Can't get better than grade A .Enjoy the stab-free days
Betty I like the idea of hanging washing on the line. Can't help with the shelving maybe time for an internet search. Finding it hard to find a house to buy at the moment the market has gone mad. Thanks for the heads up about the Alice Donmar talk will look into that
Katie hope all went well today
Hi to  everyone else


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Sounds great Katie - everything crossed for you.  You know we are all rooting for you - sounds like a wonderful environment for doing the tx.
Clairol, good luck tomorrow.
Scooter - hooray for the last jab.
Betty - can't help with the shelves - the Billy ones are so easy and cheap I'm surprised anyone else is bothering making them anymore.....
Love to everyone
Vicky x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Sounds like you had some good retail therapy yesterday did you go to Zara ? Katie thinking of you and your embies . They're coming home .Hope all is going well this morning . 
Clairol hope all goes well for you today 
Morning to everyone else


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Hope you're all ok. I've been off the board since last week as I haven't been feeling too good (headaches, headaches headaches..... you get the picture) so apologies that I'm not up to speed with where everyone's at - I need to have a proper read later to catch up with all your news.

Katie - I'm sorry I didn't get a chance to wish you luck before today. Hope everything has gone well this morning and that you've now got your precious cargo safely on board!

Vicky - whoops! I appear to have missed your birthday. Hope you had a good one...

Scooter - good luck for Thursday! I was interested that you know exactly how your lining is doing. Do you make a point of asking about it or do they normally tell you? I found on my last cycle that some of the doctors didn't seem to give me any info unless I actually pressed them and I was a bit reluctant because I wasn't sure whether I was being a complete pest.

Clairol - thanks very much for the PM. A reply will be winging its way to you soon - sorry I haven't been quicker! How was the scan? Hope it all went well and looking forward to hearing all about it.

Well, until I'm up-to-date, a big hello to Rooth, Sarah, Zora, Thalia, Mrs GG, Betty, Woo, Glasga and anyone else I've missed.

Love Miela xx

[br]Posted on: 20/06/06, 14:23Hi Betty - meant to ask whether you can you tell me any more about the Alice Domar visit? What is the LG thread? I have ordered the book and might be interested in going to her talk depending on where it's going to be held.

Miela xx


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Hello ladies, thanks for your thoughts, some help would be appreciated. I had my 6 week scan this morning and could see nothing except the sack.  Feeling very disappointed and would like some thoughts on what this means, if anyone can help. Have to wait another week now.

Added to that my mum just called from hospital. She has cancer again. I wished I had some good news to share with her.

Clairol.


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Clairol hun please try to stay positive, we had exactly the same thing and when we went back a week later there was the lovely little heartbeat.
It will be the hardest week of your life and even longer than the two week wait but hopefully you will have good news next week.

Thinking of you hun and I have everything crossed for you.

Loadsa love and hugs
Wendy woo


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh Clairol, I'm sorry to hear the news about your mum and your scan - what an incredibly difficult time for you and your family.

I'm afraid I can't give you any advice about the scan as I've never got that far but I'm sure some of the other girls will be able to help you out on that topic.  What did the doctors say?  Are your beta levels still rising?  Having read lots of the other posts on this site over the past 6 months or so, I'm a firm believer in not jumping to conclusions as seemingly bad situations often seem to turn out ok in the end.  Hang on in there - we're all here if you need us.

How is your mum?  Has her diagnosis come as a shock to her and you?

Big hugs 

Miela xx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Clairol - 6 weeks is when everything starts happening so it maybe that it is just too early to see anything.  As Wendy said this next week will be a very long one.  So sorry to hear about your mum aswell.  What a terrible day.

Miela- The doctors don't normally tell me anything either.  One of the nurses (Rosie) did my scan last week as she is training to scan.  She had a consultant with her and she was telling him everything she saw which is why I knew what was happening.  She was excellent at scanning - very gentle!  I asked the doctor at my Tuesday scan for more details as all he said was "that's fine".  Sorry to hear about your headaches, I suffer badly with them aswell.  I find drinking lots of water helps.

Scooter


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks Scooter.  I'm a bit of a control freak so I hate not knowing exactly how things are progressing.  I've decided that for this cycle I'm going to ask all the questions I want to as it makes me feel better and that can't be a bad thing.

I'm trying to drink lots of water but I have got such a weak bladder I'm rushing to the loo literally every 20 minutes (which is fine while I'm at work but not when I'm getting to and from on the bus!).  On my first cycle I found that my usual migraines ceased completely but this time the drugs seem to have had the reverse effect and I've got a permanent headache.  Roll on stimming as I felt much better during that stage last time.  Half of me is desperate to get the go ahead on Thursday (baseline scan) to move on but the other half of me is dreading it as that means I'm a step closer to a possible negative result.  The quicker I get started on the Alice Domar book for some tips on positive thinking the better!!!!

Miela xx


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

HI there,
Clairol - tough waiting.........  sending you much love and really sorry to hear about your mum too...what a day for you....Everything crossed that this time next week there is a strong heartbeat.
Miela - on the bladder front I was told by an acupuncturist that when  you up the levels of water you pee like a racehorse for a few days and then it calms down and you pee as often as you normally did but bigger quantities....
Don't know if anyone heard the programme on Radio 4 on miscarriage.......interesting - really acknowledging the grief and said that research had shown that the effects of miscarriage at whatever stage of pregnancy seemed to have the same impact.  If anyone is interested you can listen again on the internet by going to BBC radio 4 - I think its a series they are doing - MOndays at 11am.
Katie - thinking of you and your sunny frosties......please God let it happen this time...........
much love to you all,
Vicky x


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Vicky - I think I must be an exception to the rule.  Five months in to the "drinking lots of water" thing and I'm still peeing every 20 minutes!!!  In fact, nearly had a VERY   moment the other day while queuing to use a cashpoint.  Billy Connolly's sketch about incontinence pants went racing through my mind but I couldn't laugh because that would have made things a WHOLE lot worse!

Miela xx


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Oh Miela
   Maybe you're drinking too much  It only has to be around 2 litres a day!!
Vicky x


----------



## Sibbers (Jun 11, 2006)

Hi
I had my first appointment for ivf last week, was very dissapointed expected more than form filling in and questions. Nice new bit of the hospital just so far away.
I now have to wait up to 6 months to begin treatment. Is this normal and what everyone else has found. I found it all very daunting
Sibbers


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Sibbers, I had to wait precisely 6 months, seems to be the norm for NHS patients.

I found that no caffeine helped, even better, improving my pelvic floor muscles has made a big difference.

Thanks for you comments about my scan and mom, I don't feel quite so blue now. It's been a tough day though.

Have a good evening ladies,
Clairol.


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Gosh Katie, bish bosh you are on a 2ww again! It happened so fast. Good to hear it was all hassle free and you have 2 little guys on board. Take it easy.

Clairol, what a day you poor thing. It seems to be sods law that everything is heaped on so many of us when cycling or waiting for critical times. I guess it can only make you stronger. I hope the week goes quickly and everything is ok at the next scan. Will be thinking of you.

Scooter, brilliant news. Roll on Thursday and those little frosties! Hope you are feeling ok?

Meila. Have you tried that 4head roll on menthol stuff? When I was d/regging last time I went about smelling like an old lady as I found it helped my headaches a lot so I slapped it on liberally. Its a bit pongy and very cold when you put it on but I thought quite good. Keep those legs crossed!!

Sarah, how are you? I hope the days are getting easier. Have you had any thoughts about what to do next?

Hi and welcome Sibbers. It is such a frustrating process getting going, we can all emphasise with you. What is the next step, are you waiting for an NHS date?

Hi Fiona, fellow Scotty. Things must be getting pretty exciting now you are in the count down to d/reging. How are you with needles?? Will DH be doing the deed (injections!) for you?

Wendy, hope you are ok now and everything has settled down. I imagine everything is feeling very very real at the mo and a little but scary. Hope you get plenty of relax time before now and B-day.

Are you getting lots of lovely washing out on the line these sunny days Betty? I love being able to hang out washing after having lived in a flat for years. Saddos. I am not keen on birds pooing on my sheets though. They only seem to do it on my favourite green sheets.  I am wondering if they get confused and think it is some lush green grass. Pidgeon pie I say.

Did you decide what you were going to do next Zora? How are you feeling these days?

How are you Rooth? Have you got a review date? Hopeyou are feeling ok and not too blue.

Wadadlis. How are you doing? When are you tetsing, hope you are feelign a bit more positive?

I listened to the miscarage programme on radio 4 with DH Vicky. As I thought there would be, there were a few tears from me but I did think myself lucky compared to that poor couple who had 11. I don't even want to imagine the heartbreak involved in that.

Thalia. Hope you are feeling better physically. Have been thinking of you and DH. I feel my review appt with Mr L will draw a line under my last cycle and the m/c and help me to move on. I hope yours is helpful if only to give you some confirmation on answers as to what happened. I have got a cancellation for the same day as you so if I pass you in the corridor I hope you feel my positive vibes coming your way.

As I said, we have a cancellation for the 4 July, well done DH for his persistence. I want everything sorted for before we go on hols in July. I am hoping we can start again on July AF so d/reging at the end of July.  First AF after m/c has come and gone so it is business as usual I guess. Life goes on. I feel absolutely terrified that the same thing might happen again but not scared enough not to do it again.

DH is still off work after his knee op and I think is quite enjoying his diet of Homes under the hammer, Escape to the country, Bargain hunt, wife home for lunch and then 3 football matches. We saw FIL at the weekend and had braced ourselves for how he might look after his 4th chemo session but he actually looked ok, thin but ok. So I think that helped DH a lot.

Sylvester   caught a lady blackbird at the weekend. Mr blackbird was going bezerk dive bombing him to try and save Mrs blackbirsb Sylvester mabe a b-line for the patio doors to bring us his gift. Horrific. Where are the grown ups when you need them??

Lots of  to everyone
Helen


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello ladies

I guess this is my official goodbye to you all.

I'd like to say thankyou to zora, betty and vicky in particular for their support over the last months.

MR Trew and I have parted company on not so friendly terms. I'm going to Woking in November and before I go I will have another HYCOSY to see who's right, me or Mr Trew regarding my fallopian tubes (my money is on me!!)

Good luck to every body and here's to the future what ever it holds

 x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Girls
Have you seen this research?! My DH now feels vindicated about making poo jokes during my ET and EC!

http://news.independent.co.uk/uk/health_medical/article1093522.ece


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Helen - great news about getting an appointment so soon.  I can relate to how you feel.  I'm feeling so many different emotions at the moment, terror, excitement etc.  Your Dh sounds very similar to mine, he always has to make a very poor joke at inappropriate moments, think it must be nerves!  I'm scared of clowns so hopefully Hammersmith won't start employing them! 

Sho - Hope it all goes well at Woking.  I'll be interested to hear how you get on with them as we considered going to them (only 20mins down the road for us)

Katie - your embies sound fantastic!  It sounds as if it all went very smoothly.  I think we will be testing on the same day. 

Betty - I love hanging my washing on the line.  I've gone a bit Bree this week, cleaning the kitchen cupboards, skirting boards etc.  Madness! 

I'm starting to feel quite excited about ET tomorrow.  I do have the odd moment where I think that none of our frosites will survive but we've got 11 so hopefully 2 will make it.  Last time they only had to thaw 4 so I'm hoping that will be the case this time.  Have a reflexology appointment this afternoon to get me relaxed and ready.  My reflexologist is great, she has a very good reputation for treating IVF ladies.

Better go and clean the bathroom and then I really will sit down and relax!

Scooter


----------



## glesgakeeley (May 31, 2006)

Hi Helen,

Got my dates for starting the down regging - 9th July   Very excited. There is no way DH is getting anywhere near me with the needles. Not unless he comes bearing gifts and they're worth him inflicting pain!!

Broke the news to boss that I would be taking time off after egg collection, just don't know if I need to take as holiday or sick. Work that one out later.

Anyone got advice on sick/annual leave?

Cheers
Fiona


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi all

Clairol  - so sorry that you are having to live through another anxious week. Can't help on what it means - it can be fine and it also can be not. Hoping that you come out on the fine side. And so sorry too about your mother.

Fiona  - I always took the view that EC was a medical procedure under anaesthetic and therefore counted as sick leave so took it as that. I also took ET as sick too. However I was never asked what I was going to hospital for and never volunteered anything other other than gynae related - that shuts most people up. I worked between all the ECs and ETs. My 1st cycle I even went into work after ET - hadn't read any Zita West at that point! Subsequent cycles I took 1 or 2 days post ET as sick but was lucky in 2 cycles I had ET on a Thursday. Noone ever asked for a sick cert - but thats the civil service for you!

Thalia - they have rexflexologists at the Zita West clinic but I never used them. The website suggests they are £75 an hour. I went on to the conference website and was having a good nosey round all the papers being discussed - typical that they focus on the clown stuff in the media rather than the more regular science.

Scooter  - hope tomorrow all goes smoothly and your DH has a stack of jokes, funny hats etc prepared.

Sho - very best of luck at Woking - they have great stats. Sorry you had to leave H/smith on a down note with Mr T but if you and he disagree then you are totally right to go somewhere else. This process is hard enough without feeling anything less that full confidence in your consultant.

Helen - so glad you got a cancellation and can get into see them before your hols. Where are you going? Cant believe your Dh's tv schedule - my idea of a nightmare - I'm the one in front of reruns of ER, Scrubs etc - obsessed with medical stuff me - Thursday nights a dream night with ER, Houyse and Grey's Anatomy on one night with judicious time shifting!

Katie - fab news from you there! Sounds like the trip went really well but I am sure you are glad to be back home.

Sibbers  - welcome!

Miela - the LGs are the London Girls over on the Meeting Places Board. If you come over you will see Katie and Zora there too. I couldn't find the post I had read but I found this from the same London Girl with the info: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,60858.msg821021.html#msg821021

Hello Vicky, Woo, Zora and everyone else too. Will try and do the Hof F later.
Love
Betty x


----------



## Sibbers (Jun 11, 2006)

Hi
Its nice to talk to some Hammersith people are you all from London or Hertfordshire. I am from Bishop's Stortford and I have had my first appointment at Hammersmith now just waiting for the appointment to start treatment and it looks like being December so not hugely happy about that but at least I am in the system.
Sibbers


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Sibbers, and welcome to the board.  Glad to hear that you are in the Hammersmith system. I know what you mean about the wait - it's because we are NHS and they make us all wait for as long as possible. My cynical side thinks this is because they prefer the "real" money of private clients.  Anyway, at least you are on board.

Ladies, just a wee update from me. I'm feeling nervous about having to wait another week, and Betty, you really have summed it up.  Thanks for all the calming posts after my panic.  I feel my chances are more in favour that against as I've had no spotting or reason to believe I have a problem.  7 wk scan is Tuesday. Praying for normality.

Scooter - best of luck with ET.  Katie - hope you are feeling well, you are never far from my thoughts!

Take care everyone,
Clairol xx


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there,
Thalia - I've got a great reflexologist in Wimbledon......let me know if thats any good for you.  How are you feeling? Thinking of you.
Clairol - ditto what Betty said really - absolutely praying for normality on Tuesday.
Scooter - thinking of you - you're probably having ET sometime around now.................everything crossed for you hun.
Helen, well done for getting an appointment quickly - that must be a relief.
Katie - how you doing?
Hello to Sibbers, Zora, Woo, Reena,Miela, Fiona, apologies to anyone I've missed,
love Vicky x


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi girls.

A quick "me" post if you don't mind.

It's day 16 of down-regging for me today and it's been driving me nuts - really emotional, tired and headachey ALL the time this time, worse than last time.  Went for my query supressed scan and bloods this morning.  Dr T said that from the look of my scan (thin lining and "good" looking ovaries) I should be fine to start stimming.  I've just had a call from Dr H to say that they want me to start stimming on Monday (!!).  When I expressed surprise and said I thought I might be able to start today, she said that there's nothing wrong but that everyone who had their query supressed scan today is being told to start stimming on Monday.  How does that work?  Sounds like they're making us coast to fit in with something their end.  Has anyone else had experience of this?  I'm really disappointed because it means 3 more whole days of nightmare symptoms.  

Sorry for the rant

Miela xxx

PS Scooter - hope the thaw and ET went well for you today


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there,
Miela when I had my scan I was told that I would have it on a Thursday and if all okay would start stimming on a Monday as that is how they did it at HH.......had my scan on the Thursday and the greek doctor rang at about 3.30 and said okay to start and I said Monday and he said today - totally threw me as I didn't have any puregon and then rushed into HH to get a prescription so I could start.  When I spoke to Lorraine (do you remember her?) she seemed very surprised that I had been told to start immediately.  would it be worth a quick call to the doctors telling them that you would like to start today as you are not feeling great on the Buserelin and don't want an extra 3 days of Buserline on its own unnecessarily and see if somone else will say yes start today?
Confusing.....
Feel free to rant......
big hug,
Vicky x


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Vicky,

It's this kind of stupid "setback" that sets me off into emotional hysterics at the moment. Last time I had my qs scan on a Thursday and had a call that afternoon to say start immediately - that's why I was surprised I'm not doing that this time. I just can't understand why I have to wait if everything is suppressed and ready to go. Probably should call them but don't want to lose the plot and get a reputation for being awkward :-

Decisions, decisions......

Miela xxx[br]Posted on: 22/06/06, 15:13Vicky,

Have taken your advice and called them. Typically call answered by Dr H but have asked for Dr T to call me back. Hopefully I'll be able to get a straight answer - and preferably the one I want!!

Thanks for the quick advice!

Miela xxx


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

I suspected as much! But if this TX is like the last one (12 days of Puregon) then the retrieval would be on a Sunday whereas it would be on a Wednesday if I start today). Like I once said, if you ever have anything that so much as sniffs of being a plan - it'll go wrong!!

I've asked for Dr T to call me back so maybe he'll confess to me too! 

Miela xxx[br]Posted on: 22/06/06, 15:34No return phone call from Mr T but being little miss impatient, I've rung again and spoken to Dr Shivani. She's explained to me that they already had quite a few people starting stimming today so everyone who had their query suppressed scan today is starting stimms on Monday so that there aren't too many people have EC and ET on the same day.

Oh well, it's the luck of the draw I suppose. What's another weekend on the verge of a nervous breakdown??!!      

Miela xxx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi girls

Thanks for all your good wishes.  Everything went well yesterday.  They only had to thaw 4 frosties to get 2 good ones.  I had a 5 cell and a 4 cell transfered. Dr Talmor said he was very hopeful for us!  I drank way too much water as last time I didn't drink enough. It made me think of you Miela .  DH wouldn't let me get out of bed yesterday and is being overly cautious. The only reason I'm on here is because he's popped out for 10 minutes!  I feel very naughty!  

Miela - I really feel for you having to wait to start stimms.  I HATE d/r.  Poor you. 

Sarah - thanks for your message

Thalia - My reflexologist is based in Staines.  I can send you her details if that isn't too far away for you.

Betty - I only had to look at DH in his theatre outfit to start laughing 

Katie - my test date is 4th July - snap!

Hi to everyone else, better get back on the sofa before DH gets home! 

Scooter


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Sho sticks her nose back in after saying she wouldn't.....

Miela I would have sent you a personal message if I could work out how to do it. The issue you are concerned about is perhaps the main reason me and Mr T fell out and I have now left Hammersmith. 

I have to say first that I was unhappy after my 2nd failure, but contined mainly because I felt the nursing care was excellent. I liked the way the nurses were with me, and that is important because you see so much of them. Having said that, there's no doubt in my mind that alot of the decisions that were made about my cycle were to benefit the hospital rather than me, which really upsets me.  The fact that I have chosen to leave, should have no bearing on you, but I just thought I'd say that I agreed with you, and you are not being paranoid or insecure which is how I often felt. Good luck with the future..

Hello to the rest of you. Those of you with babies on board, I can't believe how far you are along compared to when I last posted (before the other day)

Sho leaves.....definitely this time.... although I remain nosey......

Bye


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Helo ladies

Here is a deeply annoying article about fertility in today's Guardian by a woman who got pregnant first time of trying at 37 http://www.guardian.co.uk/comment/story/0,,1804775,00.html - made me curse over my toast. When I calm down I am going to post a comment. Particularly annoying for me was the stuff about high flying women not beeing dissauded from having children young by their careers - certainly doesn't apply to lawyers. I only have one female contemporary who had children before making partner at (average age 35) and dont tell me thats all not the right man.

Grr - going to do something fun now.
Bettyx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there,
Read the article Betty and to be honest for me reading it it was rather a relief to have someone actually say on paper that some women leave it later because they haven't met anyone they want to have kids with - that was my case scenario certainly.  As soon as it was clear we started ttc pretty quickly....... and I also like the fact that she is saying for goodness sake stop treating older mums like freaks........and she does admit that she and her pal were very lucky...... My mum conceived the first time she tried at 38 and 3rd time at 40 - and was therefore completely without sympathy or understanding at Dh's and my experience.  And her ma had her at 41 in 1922 then another at 44.....
I had an experience 2 years ago on going to see a gynae recommended by a friend - almost the moment I went through the door he told me I was past it and obviously not ovulating and wrote a presciption for Clomid - that was before they had even taken the blood to find out the data.  I was ovulating and had a very humiliating and upsetting experience with this dr - I did write afterwards and told him how unpleasant I had found his manner........ and I don't come from a business background so I am totally aware that in companies with high flying women the situation is different.  From a creative background the decision is more about firstly meeting someone and then the fear of being able to afford the child let alone IF treatment because there is noone to pay generous maternity leave.  Anyway - horses for courses etc etc.... just a different perspective 
Scooter congrats on your embies....... wishing you and Katie so much sticking and implanting over the next few weeks and Great BFPS at the end of it ........
Katie - yes I'm up for another get together!
Much love to you all,
Vicky x


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there,
Katie B*lloc*s to 'Geriatric Mother' -  I think you become one of those rather young - so either frowned upon for being a teenage mother or a geriatric one..... To me geriatric mothers are those women going through IF in their 60's but if 60 is the new 40 then hey!  - and the things people say    ..... so ignorant and thoughtless sometimes....... shower sounds nice!
love Vicky x


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

hello all

Sorry I've not posted for a bit, but things have been a bit too busy.  So, just a quick catch up on where I'm at...

I've not yet booked my review appointment, but plan to this week.  The whole BFN thing has taken more getting used to than I had expected and I've not felt up to calling the hospital.  Added to that, I've just had an Ofsted inspection at work, so have been working all hours over the last week. 
Thanks to those of you who advised about the review appointment.  I'll let you know when I get it sorted!  

will try and post personals later


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi

Rooth - good to hear from you, hope everything goes ok when you call the hosp. I can understand why you have delayed making the call. Don't feel bad about taking some time.

Clairol - I've been thinking about you alot over the past week. Is your scan tomorrow? Wishing you lots and lots of luck for a very happy outcome

Katie - FET is alot less physically demanding than a fresh cycle though I still hate d/r, lucky you not having to do that bit. I've had twinges/cramps on my LHS on[br]Posted on: 26/06/06, 11:44WHOOPS!

Clicked post by mistake - sorry you must think I'm mad!!!!!!! 
What I was trying to say was that I've also had pains on my LHS for a few days, pretty badly last night, but I also had them last time so I'm trying not too worry too much. Mind you I also had a terrible bout of gastric flu in my last 2ww and I'm not planning on doing that again! 

Miela - did you start stimming today? Hope everything is going ok.

Scooter


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Hello Hammies, a couple of you have kindly been thinking about me so I thought I'd drop a line.
I do have a second scan tomorrow, 12:15, and I will be 7 weeks. I hope we see a heartbeat.
Meanwhile, I have had some blood loss this weekend, not a lot, but enough to concern me, so I am taking it really easy and have taken today off work.
It's all such a worry and a stress trying to get pregnant, I never thought it would be just as bad once I'd got over that big first hurdle.  I'm not complaining, just suprise at it all.  I'd never thought beyond getting to be pregnant before.

Hope everyone else is doing ok and wish you the best of luck, espicially those on their 2ww!
Clairol. xxx


----------



## glesgakeeley (May 31, 2006)

Clairol - thinking of you. Hope everything is okay with second scan. 
Fiona


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Aaaaggghhhhhh  

I've just lost a REALLY long post that I spent 1/2 hour typing!!  Haven't got time now to re-do it all so a very quick one to:

Claire - I'll be thinking about you tomorrow.  I've got everything crossed for you and hoping that there'll be a beautiful little heartbeat......  

Katie and Scooter - hope the incubating is going well and that you're both taking it easy.  Are you both testing on the same day?

Sho - kicking myself that I've missed you.  If you do pop in again for a sneaky peak, let me know and I'll PM you.

Mrs GG - Thanks for the tip on the roll-on stuff.  Your comment about smelling like an old lady made me wonder whether we'd switched topics to bladder control again  

Betty - thanks for the pointer to the LG thread.  Alice Domar's book has now arrived and I've been dipping in and out of it all weekend.  I was thinking of going to the talk but I've got to be at the HH early on Friday morning and I'm not sure that I want to extend my day until 8 or 8.30.  I'm having trouble keeping my eyes open after 2pm at the moment!

Started my Puragon injections this morning so HOPEFULLY my migraines will start to ease off now.  Also went to the GP on Friday evening for a repeat prescription and plucked up the courage to mention my little bladder problem.  He says he thinks I probably have an "irritable bladder".  Great.  Some company for my irritable bowel    

Hi to Vicky, Rooth, Thalia, Sophia, Sibbers, Glesgakeely, Zora, Woo and anyone else I've missed.

Miela xxx


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there,
Claire - good luck tomorrow - everything crossed for a healthy heartbeat.....Will think of you at 12.15

Miela - what a relief for you to have started on the Puregon.
Hello to everyone I've missed.
love Vicky x


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Hi

Just wanted to wish Clairol well tomorrow.  Will be thinking about you....

Katie and Scooter - hope you're doing ok. Wishing you both well at the moment  

I managed to book review appointment today - for September.  Took three different phonecalls to different departments, but got there in the end!  They did offer this Wednesday, but I can't make that.  Talk about extremes of dates.  Anyway, Sept is better as I need some time to think and work out next steps and what to ask etc.

Sorry it's so brief again. I'm snowed under with work at the moment


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Clairol thinking about you. Hope to hear from you later .
Rooth Sept will give you at least a hospital free summer. When your work gets less busy you could always phone again for a cancellation. You never know. Good luck 
Went in fo r ablood test today. Having this cycle monitored. Can't have treatment of any sort for another month because of op so might as well be doing something I suppose 
Scooter and Katie 
Hi to everyone else
P.S. Have no idea why the rainbow stars have appeared by my name !!


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Clairol - thinking of you.
Vicky x


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Apologies in advance, A me + mini me post ladies, just to let you know I had my 7 weeks scan and all is well. Bean Pole is 3mm, and we saw the heart bobbling about in the sac, which is now 20mm. Such a relief!
Bean is tracking a few days late in terms of size and spotting looks like it may have been old implantation blood. Also, I have an extra long uterous  .  Whatever that means...
I'm going to have another scan 10th July, after which, all being well, I will be discharged back to my consultant.

Good luck especially to Katie and Scooter, not long now, though the last few days of waiting always seem to slow down in time for me.

Thanks for all the support and help recently ladies, it has helped such a lot to keep my worries at bay and stay positive.

Clairol xxx


----------



## EarthAngel77 (Jun 16, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I've been referred by Hillingdon Hospital to Mr Lavery at Hammersmith and I just wanted to ask what you all thought about Hammersmith for IVF.  My consultant at Hillingdon seems to think its the best, and the info on their website looks good, but I'd like to hear some views of anyone who's been having their treatment there.

It says' on their website that counselling is a free service.  I'm quite interested in that as sometimes I think I'm going a bit  , and get very tearful at the most inconvenient times and silly things would set me off  .

If anyone has some advice or feedback, I'd really appreciate it.

Best wishes to you all.



BFN x


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there,
Clairol - that is fantastic news -  so very thrilled for you.      delighted 
Hi and welcome EarthAngel, can't help you re Mr L as I saw Mr Margara who has now retired.  I really liked the general overall treatment and care at Hammersmith - I found them straight and upfront and no bulls**t which I appreciated.  Good luck,
love Vicky x


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Clairol That is Fab news well done you, I have been thinking of you all day. Congratulations to you and your hubby.  


EarthAngel77 WELCOME hun, all the girls on here  are lovely and I am sure that you will get lots of replies.
My personal thoughts on the Hammersmith and Mr Lavery are that I have nothing but good things to say about them both.
Mr Lavery is a wonderful man who will make you feel very calm, He will always be completely honest with you, Always answer all of your questions no matter how small or silly you think they are and will always return your calls or emails as quickly as he can.

The Hammersmith can seem a bit like a conveyor belt sometimes and not very personal but all of the staff are lovely and will look after you.
I was very happy with my experiences there and as you can see I was VERY VERY lucky.

You will also love this thread as all the girls are very friendly and supportive, and have always kept me sane.

Good luck hun

Love 
Wendy Woo
xXx


----------



## EarthAngel77 (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks Wendy Woo & Vicky for your feedback, its made me feel less anxious.  I'm just waiting to hear from Mr Lavery and go see him for the first time, so I'll keep you all posted and let you know how I get on.

Glad you were so lucky Wendy, it helps keep me feeling positive when I see that things have worked out for others.

Wishing everyone the best of luck though , and congratulations Clairol.


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Claire -     that's absolutely fantastic news. I'm so pleased for you and your DH, you must be completely over the moon and SO relieved!

Miela[br]Posted on: 27/06/06, 15:41Whoops - sorry EarthAngel - meant to say Hi and welcome to this thread!

Miela


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Having a bit of a down day girls (who said drugs were fun) and having looked back at some of your signatures, just wondering whether all the lucky ladies who are currently pregnant managed it on the first IVF attempt?  I'm feeling really petrified of failure since I started this TX.  I'm so worried that I won't be able to cope if I get a BFN or another bio-chem (apologies to all the girls who've been through so much more than I have) and wondering whether I've already had my best shot.  Can anyone reassure me that it's not all over before it's even begun this time?

Miela


----------



## EarthAngel77 (Jun 16, 2006)

Miela hun, try not to feel so blue  , we're all rooting for you. Have some bubbles and a big   from me.  It doesn't matter where you're at in your treatment, 1st, 2nd, third attempt, or even still waiting to see the doc for your 1st (like me), it's still alot to deal with emotionally.  My thoughts are with you.  

Thanks again for all the feedback from the Lavery Fan Club


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Miela, really sorry that I've been stealing all the limelight recently. FF is about TTC, and I've been a bit greedy with my airtime on pregnancy.

I see no reason why you should not be lucky with this TX. After all, you were pg last time - why shouldn't it happen again, but this time with a better result?  I'm really optimistic for you.  Also, you are entitled to feel exactly how you feel. Simple that may seem, but it is so easy to talk ourselves out of it.  I'm sure somedays you will feel positive and somedays you won't. Just take each day/moment at a time.

Fingers crossed and sending you hugs,

EarthAngel, welcome to the board, I have had a very positive experience at Hammersmith. This board has been a godsend at filling in the gaps of knowledge that I sometimes forgot to ask at my appointments. Along with the support and friendship.

Thalia, Wendy Woo, Vicky, thanks for your posts.  

Scooter & Katie, ever in my thoughts......


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Clairol - fantastic news, I'm so happy for you and your DH, you must be over the moon, hope the next 231 days are happy and healthy!  

Miela - sending you a big hug.   You are bound to have down days.  Have you thought about talking to a counsellor?  I found them very helpful after my m/c, they made me realise it's ok to not feel better straight away.  I'm sure once you've had your 1st scan and see those follies growing you will feel a bit more positive.

EarthAngel - Hi, I havent' seen Mr Lavery, I'm with Mr Trew but my experiences at HH have been good ones.  I also like the fact that they are non-profit making and don't pick and choose the easiest cases.  Good luck.

Katie - how are things with you?.  I can't believe I've still got a week to go!  I seem to time my 2ww's with major sporting events, last time the winter olympics, this time the world cup and more importantly Wimbledon.  I love tennis.  It's making the afternoons go a bit quicker but not much.  Going shopping tomorrow with my sister so that should pass some time.  Sending you some positive vibes   

Hi to everyone else

Scooter


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Brilliant news Clairol, hope you feel you can re;ax a tiny bit now and enjoy it

Meila, Katie, hope you are ok. I have found there is a lot to be said for things looking less bleak in the morning when I have my down days.

Scooter, hope the days are flying by.

I think we may be cycling together zora, which will be good

Hi and welcome Earthangel. 

 everyone
Helen


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Miela,
Mr Margara told me virtually to not bother with IVF if I expected it to work first time as it wouldn't........ I was very lucky.  I know how when trying to conceive one wants to find a pattern or some logic but there really isn't any......If you wanted to you could go to the bun in oven section and post how many times before BFP?  I'm sure you'd get a HUGE variety of answers.  To be honest I never thought I'd get pregnant again after my miscarriage 3 years ago (I read an article in a paper where Bonnie Tyler I think said she had had a miscarriage at 40 and couldn't conceive after that and I thought well thats me done for then - I had a miscarriage at 40    )  I'm really sorry you are feeling down today - as you say who says drugs are fun.......hang on in there girl and huge   
love Vicky x


----------



## glesgakeeley (May 31, 2006)

Hi all,

Claire - wonderful news. Congratulations!

Can anyone answer me as I'm really curious. Do the down regging drugs make you feel bad, or are the stimming drugs the worst? So eager to start the whole process eventually and want to know what to expect really not just what the docs & nurses tell you. 

EarthAngel - welcome. I'm really new to the board but visited HH a few times and found everyone nice and friendly. not what I expected. 

Yet another question - I haven't seen a consultant yet just Dr Meredis at the very first appt. When do you see a consultant?

Working really hard to keep emotions in check, get excited about the thought of being successful and then try to calm down as statistically not likely for first time.

Anyway - hope everyone is well.
Fiona


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Clairol great news another Hamm mum-to-be for the hall of fame.Wish you all the best for a hassle free pregnancy from now on    
Scooter we're in sync. I watched the winter olympics during my Jan IVF and now I'm watching football/tennis after my op.Good luck for the rest of your 2ww week
Earth Angel hi there. Would like to add  that the counselling is free and very good .
Helen would great to have a cycle buddy but not sure yet if Hamm will want me to cycle again. Will wait and see how this monitoring cycle post op  goes.
Wendy hows it going ?
Sarah hope you are surviving back at work
Thalia hope you too are surviving 
Miela you had a good response last time so hopefully this one will be even better
Hi to Vicky and Cheery where have you disappeared to ? Busy new mum no doubt !!
Hi to anyone I missed


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

Clairol, I'm so so pleased for you ~ amazing news!  

Big smiles and lots of    to you all... seems like we're going to have lots of Hammersmith babies before long... how exciting!!!  

Things here are just organised chaos! Will is gorgeous but is busy entertaining us throughout the night with his colic  and   ... although I wouldn't change it for the world!  just hope that before long I will be able to share my baby blues with the rest of you when you have your little babbas  

thinking of you and sending  

Cheery and Baby William x


----------



## BigSis (Nov 6, 2005)

Katie and Scooter

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOOD LUCK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm crossing everything for you !!!

Clairol - Congratulations on your heartbeat - well done !!

Hello to all other HH girls

BigSis


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Clairol  - fantastic news congratulations!

Earth Angel - welcome. I will add you to our Hall of Fame - see page 1 - if you would like. I dont know Mr L but you have seen what others say about him. I have been exceedingly fortunate at H/smith and have nothing but good things to say. I dont mind the slightly impersonal clinic days as I would have hated too much touchy feely stuff. Medically they have always been honest, candid, sensible and prepared to explain things and justify their methods when asked. You will have to ask questions in clinic though as the junior doctors dont volunteer much. I have a short rant I give when ever I see H/smith or NHS fertility clinics being slammed on the boards - wont bore you with it now but you get the idea!

Thalia - saw your synopsis of the Prague conference on your blog - very useful and so not just the clowns message of the press. I have to say I have given up with journalists and columnists - they only go for the "funny" stuff or the personal anecdote and even when plagarising a press release invariably get something wrong.

Miela  - I did manage it on the first attempt but then went on to have an early m/c and then a negative before this positive. I don't think there is much, if any, rhyme or reason to it other than it is a good thing to have had any kind of a positive at all however short lived. There is no reason why it cant be good news for you this cycle. I hope that tomorrow is a better day.

Cheery  - glad to see you here again and to hear William is being a charmer - colic and crying excepted.

Glasgakeeley  - I was a cow through the whole lot this last time - down regging/stimming - just vile to live with and bloated with it. Not a pretty sight! Other cycles have been better though so hope you get through it all on the good side.

Zora  - hope the monitoring goes well. Will they want you to do more than one?

Katie  - hope the blood test is sorted out for Sat. Have a lovely time in Barcelona too - do you go Sunday?

Scooter  - hope the shopping helps with the 2ww - tennis and football would have sent me spare - the Olympics however would have been a great help.

Helen, Big Sis, Wendy Woo and everyone else - hi there!

DH been in Budapest for work for a couple of nights - I feel so pathetic at how much I miss him. Also miffed at a good friend who had her coil taken out last month and lo her period is late - I know it shouldn't get me given where I am now but it still rankles every single time someone gets it easy.

Love to you all
Betty x


----------



## kaz1234 (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Clariol you must be so happy and relived what great news for you and DH.

Me - Well what a saga I have been having since I last posted! What with no response from my consultant on my referral I went to see my GP and explained all the hassle (how she understood what I was saying what with all my blubbering going on) anyway she wrote to my consultant and what a surprise had no response.
So I then wrote a letter of complaint to my PCT along with a copy to the local MP and also to the Chief Executive of Herts Hospital and had letters of apology from all 3 and all will be looking into the matter seriously. 
Lets hope they do, I would hate for other couples to have to go through the same s**t procedure that we've put up with.
Anyway yesterday I got a phone call from the fertility nurse to say she has now sent my referral off to the Hammersmith   .. 
I know I shouldn't get too excited but I've been waiting since last July. Can anyone tell me how long I will have to wait for my first consultation? I read on HH website that it can take up to 12 weeks for first apt is this still the case?

Sorry for lack of personals but I need to do alot of catching up with you all.

Take care
Kazx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hammies
Can I ask a quickie about immunology tests.. has anyone had them doen at HH, did you have to push hard to get them and what was the cost? Thanks for any info

Sounds likea beurocratical nightmare Kaz, hopefully sorted out now. My wait last year after referral to see the consultant on the NHS was around 12 weeks.

Katie, Meila hope you are feelign a bit better today

Helen


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello ladies

Helen  - they should also be able to do a thyroid panel -  another classic auto-immune area. If you think you may have an issue such as antiphospholipids then you could check out the Hughes Syndrome Foundation website which has a lot of useful info. Its at www.hughes-syndrome.org. Prof Hughes (who was key in the discovery that APS was a key cause of recurrent m/c) now has a private clinic at the Bridge Hospital having retired from the NHS (St Thomas's). The thrombosis, thyroid and APS tests are all widely accepted immune issues. 

NK cell tests are apparently sent off by both ARGC and Care to the US to be done so they are no doubt quite expensive. The suggested treatment for these can also be very expensive if they suggest IVIG. 

The whole immune thing and its affect on ability to conceive is a can of worms to say the least.  As someone whose body is swimming with stacks of auto-immune antibodies thanks to having lupus I always assumed that the lupus was the reason for my IF but actually there is no evidence that lupus patients without antiphospholipids have any more difficulty conceiving than the average bod. Personally I have extreme doubts on tests for NK cells but no doubt believers would say that I am too influenced by the never accept anything new medical establishment.

Definitely think it is worth getting the "regular" panels done though - push for it if they sound sceptical.

Love to all
Bettyx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks girls. I am only just starting to read up on the area of immuno tests and my head is boggled already. I am just wondering if, as I also had an early m/c when I was a student, if we should be thinking about it but I had the feeling HH was not keen on them. I shall read up further for my appt on tuesday.

Hope all is well with everyone today?

Helen


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi Helen -Lister do NK cells but the strange thing is they don't often recommend them you have to ask.I didn't ask in the end . Looks like the miscarriage panel tests would be worth it for you. I asked my GP but have never been pregnant so they don't think worth it for me .Good luck for Tues
Betty just having this cycle monitored to check post -op not sure if any more to be monitored
Hi to everyone else.
Back at work Tues really turned into  with tennis and football !!


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Thank goodness the sunshine has reappeared!

I've just got back from Sainsbury's and I'm fuming.  There was a power cut so the tills had shut down.  I started chatting to the elderly man in the queue behind me.  He asked if I was on my lunch break, I said no.  He then pointed at my wedding ring and said yes I can see why you don't work.  When I said not yet in reply to his inevitable question about chilren he told me that I shouldn't leave it too late as his daughter did and she now finds it hard to make friends with the other mums as they are much younger than her!  Bl**dy cheek!  I wanted to tell him that I'd given up the job I love and had been doing for 15 years because trying to have a baby had taken over my life and also I don't think that 33 is old!  But of course I just said my usual "well we don't believe in rushing things" answer.  I've been feeling really down the last 2 days and this hasn't helped.  I know he didn't mean to cause me upset and offence but.... 

Ok rant over!  

Katie - hope things are ok with you, nearly there.  

Cheery - love the photo of Will, what a cutie!

Clairol - has it sunk in yet!  hope you are taking it easy

Miela - how are you feeling today?

I hope all our pg ladies aren't getting to hot and bothered

Scooter


----------



## EarthAngel77 (Jun 16, 2006)

Hi Girls, 

Hope your all ok.  I just wanted to ask a quick question as some of you may be able to shed some light on the matter and put my mind at rest a bit.  

I have slight PCOS on my ovaries, but my main concern is the hydrosalpinx I have on both tubes.  I know that its preferable to have them clipped or taken out before starting ivf as it can give you a better success rate, but I don't know how I feel about having them clipped or taken out   I just wandered if anyone knew how Hammersmith and Mr Lavery generally deal with this, and if they prefer you to have them out?  It might help me to prepare for it when I finally get my 1st app. with him if I knew their general procedure.  Any advice will be welcomly recieved.  Thx in advance.

Scooter - I know how you feel about the man in the supermarket.  People tend to say things and just don't realise that its not always the same for everyone.  Last weekend I was at a BBQ and had just come on my P   (keep hoping I'll have a miracle), so I mentioned I had backache and wasn't feeling to good, my DP's cousin said 'ooh are you pregnant?',  I felt like   on the head.  My big sis, who didn't mean it also said something which I had to   my mouth and control myself.  We were talking about my little neice and she turned round to me and said 'do you have kids'?  I know she didn't mean it, and she was rather tipsy that night, but everyone else on the table realised, so I had to pretend it was ok and change the subject quickly.  It's hard to deal with, and a real test of strength.  Hang on in there    away to us.  Have one of these from me  

EarthAngel77


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

You just ignore the silly old codger Scooter. How are you feeling otherwise, you mentoned you were feeling a bit down?

Sorry I can't answer your Q Earthangel. there are so many knowlegable  Hammie girls I bet one of the others has some useful info for you though.

Just picked up my Emla cream today following a hot sweaty walk to the post office depot - thanks for the tip katie. I am having irrational thoughts about the cream stopping the injection getting into my system - just a neurotic hang up from when we used the wrong needles to d/reg!

Hope you ladies with bumps are coping ok in the heat.
Helen


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

! katie, no patches. I may use your clingfilm technique as we have loads of it - DH was wrapping his leg in clingfilm held on with sellotape to have a shower after his knee op... not a pretty sight!


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Earthangel I don't have any experience of your particular op but I've had other surgery done and can't recommend Hamm high enough they really know what they're doing there. They won't do any unnecessary ops and will always explain the options. Don't be scared  
Scooter there are a lot of ignorant people out there try to ignore them.
Helen bit confused when does your cycle start ?
hi to everyone else


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone 
Hope you all ok?  sorry ive been keeping a low profile but have been thinking about you all and popping in every so often to read how you've been getting on.

Just wanted to answer Earthangels's question.  i have hydrosalpinx on both tubes and did have before i started 1st IVF.  On 3rd IVF fluid could be seen on ultrasound.  HH say that if your hydro is so bad that it starts to show on ultrasound that they recommend surgerey either clipping or removal.  I had my right tube clipped before 4th attempt.  unfortunately due to my severe endo it was not possible to remove the tube and not even to clip the left side.  It does seem like a drastic thing as basically means sterilisation but Mr T told me that treating hydrosalpinx in this way incraeses chances of IVF working by 50%.  If your hydro is less severe then I think the bad impact on implantation is less significant and they probably would not recommend surgery as this would stop your chances opf conceiving naturally.  Hope this helps??.  As Zora says, HH are extremly good surgeons and tubal surgery is their speciality.  If Mr L recommends this then i would be tempted to go along with their view - i think you will be in safe hands.  Good luck! 


Wishing all the HH ladies lots of luck   , particuarly Scooter and Katie, not long for the 2 of you!! 

Sarah
x


----------



## RR (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi there - hope you dont mind me interrupting - but I am at Hammersmith too -on my first go of IVF following one misscarriage and one ectopic. Started stims on the 26th June. Just thought I would say hello and good luck to you all.  R


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there,
Scooter that sounds so upsetting.  I remember a neighbour's MIL when we met and on finding out that both her son and his wife and my DH and me had married around the same time saying ' well you haven't popped out 2 children in 3 years.......' At that point I had had my missed miscarriage and unable to conceive afterwards....... I wanted to cry but instead said not through lack of trying..... my neighbour was sweet and said that she had wondered but hadn't brought the subject up.  I told the MIL that we had lost one and were very sad not to have had a couple of kids by now - but it really brought up for me people's thoughtlessness etc.  Upsetting not even to be able to go to the supermarket without some expert passing judgement.  And what crap re your age - 33 for goodness sake.....    Aaaargggghhhh........
Helen - are you buying clingfilm in bulk - I have visions of you both wrapped up in it... 
Love to everyone and sleep well,
Vicky x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi RR. You're in the right place. How is your stimming going ? Hope it's not sending you too  
Are you on the long protocol ? Good luck with your  IVF cycle


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi RR,
Was so cross at Scooters experience that I forgot to say hi!  Sorry!  How is it all going for you so far?
Very best of luck......
Vicky x


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Hello RR, where are you based/live?


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Vicky - I never knew complete stangers could make such personnal comments in a supermarket queue.  I'm also being a bit vain because I didn't tell him my age and most people are surprised when I tell them I'm in my 30's, goodness knows how old he thought I was, I'm hoping he had the wrong glasses on!!! 

RR - Hi, how are the stimms going?  You'll get lots of support here 

Helen - I used Emla on the animals at work that were having mutiple blood tests and also for rabbits having i/v's.  It seemed to work well but we didn't use clingfilm!!!

Katie - thinking of you, what are the boobs telling you?  Good news I hope! 

I've been so up and down since Wednesday.  This is just the worst form of mental torture (hopefully to be followed by the next worst form of torture, waiting for the 1st scan).  I'm almost wishing I had gastric flu again as at least the days went quicker and I had something else to think about!  I'm going to the "world twin day" party at St Thomas' on Monday so that should hopefully take my mind of things for a few hours.  My sister and I have to dress identically that day, she has a plaster cat on her leg at the moment - think I'll give that a miss though!  I've also got tickets to Wimbledon for Wednesday.  I'm hoping I'll be sitting there beaming from ear to ear and not crying into my strawberries.

Hi to all the other ladies

Scooter


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi Everyone.

Sorry I haven't posted for a couple of days - I haven't been feeling very sociable and my brain's been in a bit of a fog with all the headaches.  I want to say a very big thank you for all your kind words while I've been feeling blue.  I can't say that I'm feeling any more positive about anything but I'm certainly feeling less lonely.  It's amazing how a group of women that I've never met before can give such comfort when friends and family can fail so miserably (DH being the exception - he's an absolute star even when I'm being a ratty nightmare!).  I honestly don't know what I'd do without you all.

I was in for my day 5 blood test this morning.  Haven't heard from HH this afternoon so I'm assuming there are no changes to my doses.  Roll on Tuesday for my first scan - I always feel a bit better when I can actually see whether there's been any progress.  I have been having a few twinges on my left hand side so hopefully things are starting to grow (please don't let it just be wind!! ).

Just a few quick personals this afternoon

Claire - you have absolutely nothing to be sorry for! This board is about TTC but that covers the ups as well as the downs and if we didn't share the success stories then how would we have any hope for ourselves and our future TX.  Long may the happy stories continue!

Katie - I'll be thinking about you tomorrow    and praying that you get the result you've been waiting for.  Sorry to hear that your bottom isn't looking as attractive as usual but I'm sure it'll be worth it if things work out right!

Scooter - Not much longer to go and I've got everything crossed for you!  Intrigued by the "plaster cat" that your sister has got on her leg - is that a permanent fixture?   

RR - Welcome to the board!  We started stimming on the same day - did you go for your day 5 bloods today?  Is so, perhaps we passed in the waiting room?  I hope we can be a bit of support to each other!

Mrs GG - I briefly asked Mr T about immune issues at my follow-up appointment after the first TX but he was a bit dismissive (I think we touched on NK cells but my recollection of that whole appointment is a bit vague).  I've been kicking myself ever since that I didn't ask him whether/when further tests are necessary as I'm very confused about this.  When will they suggest further testing for things like sticky blood or doing karotyping(?) tests etc?  Does anyone know?  Do you need to have had more than one bio-chem or mis-carriage?  I'm always worried that you need to push for these things to be done and I never know when the appropriate time to ask the question is.

Anyway, unfortunately work is calling.....

Big hellos to Vicky, Betty, Thalia, Zora, Cheery, Woo, Glasgekeely, Kaz and anyone else I've missed.

Hope you all have a fab weekend.

Miela xx


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi 

Quick one.  Is anybody going to the Alice Dolmar chat tonight?  Meila I thought you said you were going.  I'm going.  If you see a 5'6'' slim woman with curley brown hair, glasses, an aqua blue/green top, denim skirt and a little mental from the 2ww   that would be me.


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Katie

I was going until I realised that I had to be up at 5.30 this morning to be at HH for my b/t    Just can't cope with the long hours at the moment I'm afraid.  Really sorry I'm going to miss it (and you!) as the book has been really interesting.

Will you let us know how it went?

Miela xxx


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there,
Katie - good luck tomorrow hun,    - can't tell you how much I hope it works for you this time.  Will be thinking of you of course.
Miela - after my miscarriage I was told that no test would be done till I had had 3 miscarriages as they were so common......that was not through HH but gp and hospital where they did the ERPC.  I think the appropriate time to push is when you feel the need for more information - they can always say no and explain why.
much love
Vicky x


----------



## RR (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi Girls

I had a question for you all - I had my day 5 stim blood test today, and the hospital rang this afternoon ( I missed the call, so it was a message). They want to see me on Monday ( day for my scan rather than Tuesday (which is what the paperwork would have suggested). Cos I didnt get to talk to them, I dont know if its because something is a bit odd, or if it is fairly normal for them to see people on different days from the usual...do any of you have any ideas ?? Any thoughts would be much appreciated, even if its negative, so that I can get my head around it !

Thanks

R

PS Melia - I smiled at everyone this morning there just in case !!


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

RR if you're worried phone and ask. It's normal for the days to be adjusted by a day here or there depending on response.
Katie - hope the talk was interesting. Got everything crossed for your testing.So hope it works out for you this time
Miela so far so good . Hope all goes well on Tues


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi Katie 
Wishing you lots and lots of luck for testing today  
    
keeping evrything crossed for you 

Hope everyone else ok and enjoying the weather 

Sarah
x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Katie, I am so sorry. Thinking of you


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Oh Katie, life is being very cruel to you.  I'm so sorry. Sending you a big hug and lots of love 

Love
Scooter


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Oh Katie,
I'm so sorry - don't know what to say other than to send  you much love and  s
Vicky x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Katie really sorry can't believe how cruel life can be sometimes. Really thinking of you at this difficult time


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Hiya Hammersmith Girls ...

I am just going to move you back .... alot of the threads are not in the correct place ....

Hope this is OK ... Bels x


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks for that Bels!!!  Good to see you.


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

Whoo hoo, we're back!!! Isn't it funny how much you take something for granted until it's not there    Missed you all...  

So how is everyone? WENDY WOO how you doing? Have we got No2 Hammersmith Babba yet? Can't wait to see some pics!  

What about the rest of you? Any news? 

We're all fine... Will is growing so fast, he now weighs a whopping 12lb 1oz!! I feel so blessed and can't believe he's mine... it's like living a dream every day    Just hoping and hoping that all of you are saying the same thing asap... lots and lots of Hammie babbas must be on the cards  

Anyway I'm waffling... hope this finds you all well?

Hugs and bags of    

Cheery and babba William xx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello again all. I missed you.
Here is the last Hall of Fame I did I was just about to update it when the FF world fell in - well out of date now but just to remind us (it is from 13 July):

Our Hall of Fame!        

LADIES IN A CYCLE                     

Glesgakeeley - started down regging 9 July
Rosa D - starting stimms 13 July

LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT         

Katie -  trip to Warsaw 18 July
EarthAngel - appt with Mr L 18 July
Thalia - starting Zoladex soon then antagonist cycle in August
Midlands lass - appointment Mr L August
Beetle - seeking referral
Bilba - starts August
Sibbers - starts December

BIG EVENTS    
Zora -  Had myomectomy 18 May now on monitored cycle
Springes (Sophia)  - had hydrosalpinx op 13 June
Macca - lap and hysteroscopy - July

LADIES IN 2WW         
Wadadlis - 1st IVF
RR -  ET 10 July
Ants - ET 10 July

FOLLOW UPS    

Meila - cycle unfortunately cancelled OHSS   Review with Mr T?
Big Sis - review with Mr L mid July
Mrs GG (Helen) - review with Mr L 4 July

dsmlink (Sarah) - review with Mr T 5 July  
Zora - review soon
Rooth - review in September  

LADIES IN THE BACKGROUND WAITING IMPATIENTLY    
Chadwick (Jayne) - Started new job early Feb that is keeing her very busy
Reena -  follow up appointment
Rachael -  next step?
Here's Hoping -  next step?
Sho (Sarah) -  moving to Woking for treatment in the Autumn
Loujane (Lou) - taking time before deciding what to do next
Kaz1234 - waiting for referal to HH for IVF
Nina - consultation appt end of May
KellyWhitt - next consultation in Aug
CharlieT - next step?  


MUMMIES TO BE       
Nicolah -  
Scooter -   4 July 1st scan 18 July
Clairol -  EDD 11 Feb 07 - 12 week scan 3 August 
Betty M - EDD 29 Oct
Shamrock - EDD 18 Oct
Vicky - EDD 17 Oct 
Woo (Wendy) - EDD 8 Aug 


HH MUMMIES
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06

HH GET TOGETHER  

Date: Need a new date!

Glad to be back online with you all.
Betty x


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Hello everyone - really missed you!!!

I thought this thread was under meeting places?  Have we been moved?  If so it might take a while for people to find us again!


----------



## glesgakeeley (May 31, 2006)

Hello,

It's been so horrible not having you all around to ask questions and find out how things are going for everyone!

How are the ladies in 2WW - How are you all? My brain is pickled and can't remember if you all got results before FF went down?

How is everyone else? What's happening with you all?

I had my query suppressed scan on 25th July and got told to start Puregon 31/07. Buserelin for an extra week, cause by LH was still a little bit high. Anyway I have a question? Started Puregon yesterday and I feel so bad, more tired than normal and such bad headaches almost migraine like - sore to move my head etc. Came home from work and slept for a couple of hours and headache was still there, woke up this morning and I can feel it niggling? Going to go back to bed and phone in sick.

Back at HH on Friday for Day 5.

Hope all is well and so glad to have FF back.

Fiona


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there,
What a relief to be back..... I've got a lot done during the days whilst we've been offline     but I'd rather not have 
Fiona - don't know if you've tried acupuncture but I found it really helpful in getting rid of the drug side effects.  Sorry you're not feeling well.
Clairol - good luck on Thursday with your scan.
Betty thanks for getting the hall of fame up 
Hi Katie
Love to everyone I have missed in this post and missed.  Great to be back,
love Vicky x


----------



## Macca (May 3, 2006)

Hi Everybody - didn't realised how much i read FF until it went down!!
thank you for keeping me in the Hall of Fame Betty - think i may need moving though because over the weekend i had my fist BFP!!! (think Mr T was as shocked as DH and me!)- just keeping my fingers crossed it stays with me now!!!! - Scan on Monday at HH to check heartbeat

Just wish i wasn't so stressed with work! 

Good luck with everyones 2ww & treatment xxx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi everyone

I've missed FF so much!  How did all our 2ww ladies get on?  I'm really confused as to where everyone is up to now!

Macca - congratulations on your BFP, you must be over the moon! 

Fiona - sorry to hear you aren't feeling so good, I had a constant headache during all of my cycles which I partly put down to stress.  I hope you manage to get some rest today and start to feel better soon

I've been discharged from HH which seems very strange.  It's not been an easy 8 weeks, I've had some bleeding and was hospitalised for this but everything seems to have settled down now and last weeks scan was fine.

Hope everyone is ok

Scooter


----------



## poochie (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi Girls

May I join your gang.  Ive been with HH since 2003 and have just started my 3rd cycle of ICSI.  I'm on day 5 of stims today doing short protocol next visit HH Friday for scan, may see you there fiona.  I too tired and have had headache for two days.

Good luck to all you ladies on the 2ww baby dust to you all.

Congrats to all you BFPS.

Vicki X


----------



## KellyWhitt (Nov 2, 2005)

Hello All,

Really good to speak to you all again.

I had my consultation in July and I'm starting d/r this Friday. I have been brought forward a month due to having my first period in over 6 months. They were going to force me to have one, but since I've had one on my own they want to use this cycle.

I have to thank acupuncture for this as I only had 2 goes with it and it worked. It stimulated me and gave me a period. Feeling a lot happier now having my body react so well to it.

Lookin forward to this friday,but also very scared, but i think that's more to do with the neddles. I'm scared of them 

[br]: 1/08/06, 12:55Hi again.

Just to add has any one here use aspirin during d/r, FSH or at EC?

Kelly


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Hallelujah FF is back. Got bit of catching up to do .
Wendy have you had your baby yet ?!!!


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Hello all again!

Was having a break from the pages but found they were not working anyway!

I am having a first appointment at HH very soon. Any advice for ICSI?

Thanks


----------



## poochie (Jun 10, 2006)

hi Girls

Thalia - I am day 6 of stims and using orgalutran.  I called drug company to ask about storage in hot weather they advised me not to keep in fridge, so I kept my orgalutran in a cool bag with a thermometer and on very hot days I put a can of chilled drink in there to help keep cool, the temp was approx 16.  Hope this helps.



Vicki X


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Hello, Calling all Hertfordshire Ladies!

I know there are quite a few Hertfordshire Ladies on this site so thought I'd just drop a note to say there is a meet this Saturday if you are interested. Details are here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,48013.0.html

Just off for my 12 week scan, at least I can now walk to the hospital!

Clairol.


----------



## EarthAngel77 (Jun 16, 2006)

Hooray FF is back!  I'd had a bit of a break from the site and not logged on for a while, then found it was down    But glad its back  

Just thought I'd give you all an update.  Had my first app. with Mr L on 18 July, had to update a few tests, DP and I both had blood tests, DP did s.sample, and me u.sample have to go back to see Mr L for results before starting IVF.  

Went to HH for an updated scan today, they found a large cyst on my left ovary that looks like its just formed   bit upset about that.  They termed it as a complex cyst, not quite sure what that means but I'm hoping it won't cause any implications or delay the IVF  .  On a more positive note they didn't see any fluid in my tubes or any free fluid floating about, so that's got to be a good point!?

Back to see Mr L on 22 Aug.

Anyway, hope all you ladies are ok x x


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hey ladies,

I missed the site so much when it was down.

Update on Baby so look away now if you don't want to know.

Taken by suprise at 1.50am Monday my waters broke in bed, we rushed to the hospital where I was given a scan and bubs still breech.
An emergency Csection was performed and at 4.44am Monday 31st July Baby Luke Michael English was born a healthy 8lb 2oz.

We are now home and all doing well, I am very sore and uncomfortable but so over the moon.

Tonight will be our first night home so wish us luck!!

Will post a photo as soon as I can.

Hope that you are all well and that all your treatments are going well, I will catch up in a few days.

Loadsa love
Wendy Woo
xXx


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Woo CONGRATULATIONS    

Fantastic news!!! Well done.  Glad to hear you are all home safe.  Get well soon!

-- My 12 Weeks Scan was great. Babe had Hicups!  Nucal measure 1.2mm.


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!  
What lovely news - can't wait to see the photo - although the galleries seem to have vanished. 
Hope your first night home is one with at least some sleep.
Love Betty xx


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Wendy Hooray     
Congratulations how fantastic.  Hope you got a little sleep last night.  Looking forward to the pics.  Well done you!
Kelly - good luck with your treatment starting today.....its funny how acupuncture somehow just isn't needles but injecting yourself is!  I'm the same but have to say I got used to the needles quite quickly which was a real achievement for me and I quite like the fact that I now know how to inject myself should it ever be necessary in an emergency.
Love and luck to everyone,
Vicky x


----------



## KellyWhitt (Nov 2, 2005)

Massive Congratulations Wendy     

Thanks for the support Vicky, I'm really hopping after seeing my dh doing a few I'll be able to take over and do it my self too.


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

So pleased to hear your news Wendy! Congratulations to you and DH
Wishing you lots of happy times in your new family life

Hope everyone else Ok and has survived the FF downtime

Sarah
x


----------



## EarthAngel77 (Jun 16, 2006)

Congratulations Wendywoo   

Wishing you all the best with your new babe.


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Wendy fantastic news. So pleased for you.


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Wendy - congratulations, hope everything is going well for you and your new family 

Clairol - great news about your scan

Kelly - good luck for tomorrow, the injections aren't nearly as bad as you think they're going to be

Thalia - have a wonderful holiday - you deserve it

Feeling very sad today as I had my little cat Hobbes put to sleep this morning, I miss him very much

Scooter


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

WHOOO HOOO WENDY WOO!!!! CONGRATULATIONS, ANOTHER HAMMERSMITH BOY!   

                

             

Can't wait to see the pics! 

Much love and hugs,

Cheery and baby Will x


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Scooter -I really feel for you.  

My Felix went to kitty heaven just over 3 weeks ago.  I picked up his ashes this week, we had him creamated.  I've had him as a kitten and his sister Sophia (who lived to be 12.  I miss them both terribly.  17 years is a long time to spend with a cat.  I'm so happy to have had them both in my life as they were terrific cats.


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

So sorry Scooter.  I had a cat called Hobbes once too - a fabulous stripy Norweigan Forest cat - she just vanished one day. Kidnapped by aliens was my theory - I trailed round the streets for ages seacrching for her or evidence that she had come to an untimely end but nothing.  I remember being heart broken.

I've done some work on the Hall of Fame - any changes just let me know:

Our Hall of Fame! 2 August
       

LADIES IN A CYCLE                       

Rosa D – started stimms 13 July
Glesgakeeley - started stimms 31 July 
Poochie (Vicki) – started stimms for ICSI cycle on 28 July. Next scan 4 August
Thalia - started Zoladex, off on holiday and then query suppressed scan on 21 Aug
KellyWhitt – starts down regging 4 August

LADIES IN 2WW          

Wadadlis - 1st IVF
RR -  ET 10 July
Ants - ET 10 July

LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT          

Katie -  trip to Warsaw 18 July
EarthAngel - appt with Mr L 22 July for results of tests
Midlands lass - appointment Mr L August
Beetle - seeking referral
Bilba - starts August
Sibbers - starts December

BIG EVENTS    
Zora -  Had myomectomy 18 May now on monitored cycle
Springes (Sophia)  - had hydrosalpinx op 13 June


FOLLOW UPS    

Meila - cycle unfortunately cancelled OHSS   Review with Mr T?
Big Sis - review with Mr L mid July
Mrs GG (Helen) - review with Mr L 4 July
dsmlink (Sarah) - review with Mr T 5 July  
Zora - review soon
Rooth - review in September  

LADIES IN THE BACKGROUND WAITING IMPATIENTLY    
Chadwick (Jayne) - Started new job early Feb that is keeing her very busy
Reena -  follow up appointment
Rachael -  next step?
Here's Hoping -  next step?
Sho (Sarah) -  moving to Woking for treatment in the Autumn
Loujane (Lou) - taking time before deciding what to do next
Kaz1234 - waiting for referal to HH for IVF
Nina - consultation appt end of May
CharlieT - next step?  


MUMMIES TO BE         
Nicolah -   
Macca – natural  August after lap and hysteroscopy in July
Scooter -   4 July EDD 11 March 07 ?
Clairol -  EDD 11 Feb 07 - 12 week scan 3 August 
Betty M - EDD 29 Oct
Shamrock - EDD 18 Oct
Vicky - EDD 17 Oct 

HH MUMMIES   
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06
Woo (Wendy) – mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz) 

HH GET TOGETHER  

Date: Need a new date!

Love
Bettyx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Clairol - great to hear good news about your scan . Hope you can relax a bit more now.Take care
Scooter and Katie - sorry to hear about your losses


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Scooter - so sorry to hear about your little Hobbes....had mine put to sleep 4 years ago at 14 - he was very ill and I still miss him - the sound of his paws on the stairs...and cuddling up to go to sleep.  Send you a big hug 
Betty - thanks for updating our Hall of Fame.
Clairol - hooray for a happy nuchal!  What a relief eh 
Kelly - how are you getting on with your jabs?
Katie - when is your next trip to Warsaw?
Poochie -  good luck with your scan today.
How did those who have had reviews recently get on?.....so much catching up to do after the enforced break!
love to all,
Vicky x


----------



## KellyWhitt (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi all,

Sorry to hear about your loss Scooter and Katie.  I know exactly how you feel.  My mum brought me my first ever pet when I was 10 a Kitten called Hatty and she was my little princess.  She was a big fluffy tortoise shell and she slept on my bed every night and welcome me home every day.  She was my best friends and was always there giving me lots of cuddles and kisses.

8 years later she feel very ill and had water on her lungs, we gave her to operations which cost a lot of money privately and they said she died twice during them and they had to bring her back, but it wasn't fair on her, so when she feel ill only 3 months later, my dad had to take her to the vet's for me.  Was the worst day of my life losing her     

4 years ago when my DH and me moved out together we got a cat from a rescue home, lovely little white thing very scared she was, she had been here for 6 months because no one wanted a white cat, so we took her home with us and now I have a new little princess.  Will never every forget Hatty though.  It's amazing what joy animals can bring to our lives.

Hi Vicky,

I'm really good thanks.  Did my first jab this morning in my tummy and I did it all by myself.  Very impressed with my self this morning.  My Husband has come down with the flu and is really ill, I'm a bit worried about catching it.  But he was so good this morning, he was really scared to do it and I said I should be brave enough to do it myself, but he sat next to me and gave me loads of support, while I did it.

The funny thing was he didn't know what to say to me while I was hovering the needle over my tummy and he said ok, on the count of 3. 1, 2, 3.  I looked at him and said, I'm not jumping into a swimming pool here, this isn't as simple as that!  We looked at each other and laugh :O)

Does anyone know if your allowed to take any medicine like day nurse & Neuofean while were d/r?

Kelly


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Kelly - well done on doing the injection yourself.  I was told you could only take paracetamol during tx but they may not be correct, you could always ring the nurses to check.  Here's hoping you don't catch the flu.

Katie - I'm so sorry to hear about little Felix.  I'm sure he was of great comfort to you over the years, they really do become a member of the family.  How was your trip to Warsaw?  Do you have a date for starting your next cycle?

Betty - how awful for your lovely cat to go missing and to never find out what happened.

I got the date through for my next scan and it's not until the 5th September - that's ages away! 

Scooter


----------



## KellyWhitt (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Katie,

Wow what a relief it must be for you having it all sorted out and what a great feeling for you with the doctors being really happy with it all.  

I can't believe how much cheaper it is to have it done abroad.  I'll keep my fingers cross it all works out well for you x


----------



## glesgakeeley (May 31, 2006)

Hello,

Congratulations to all the BFP's - hope you all have happy, healthy pregnancies.
Katie - What made you chose Warsaw? Good Luck with it!!

Any news from the other ladies in 2WW - Ants & RR?

I had my Day 5 blood tests on Friday and have to go for scan and blood tests on Monday? From your experiences can you tell when egg collection might be. Day 12 will be Friday so can't see them doing ec on Sunday? Blood results were E2 - 770 and LH - 2.8. Anyone know if this is good?

Still suffering with headaches and tiredness. I've been injecting in my belly and have developed 3 lovely bruises. I've bought DH an orange to practice on, before he gets near me.

Looking forward to Monday - positive feelings about a good scan!!

Fiona X


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Gosh, its all been happening while i have been on hols. 
Scooter, I am so glad you are ok. I wasnt able to check on you before I went away as the site was down.

Macca, great news, congrats!

I haven't caught up properly so not sure how our other girls who  were on 2ww got on. Im hoping there is more positive news for me to read when I sit down and catch up with you all properly tomorrow.

And what brilliant new Wendy, new mum. I hope Mr and Mrs Wendy and little Luke are doing well.

 to everyone
Helen

ps, I start d/reg on Weds


----------



## KellyWhitt (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi all,

I have a question for all of you who are d/r or have already done it.  I have been d/r since Friday and I'm worried I'm doing it wrong!

The Nurse who showed me how to do it, showed me the needle pointing down more, but since I'm doing it myself the most comfortable way of doing it is from the side and sliding it in.  Does anyone know if this is OK, or should I be pointing it down into me more?  I did try this, but it hurts a lot :O(

A quick good luck to Mrs G-G for Wednesday and I hope everyone else is well x

Kelly


----------



## RR (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi all - Kelly - to my mind if you are getting all the drugs in, it doesnt matter what angle. Been on hols too, and prior to that the site was down, but my news is that I got a BFP 2 weeks ago, and I am off to Hammersmith today for 6 week scan - VV scared, since I have had an ectopic before, and I am really hoping that this wont be another one. Otherwise, feel much as I did on the stims - ie v. tired, with the added feeling of low level hangover the entire time !!! 

Good luck Girls, H seem to know what they are up to - any other news from Girls testing 2 weeks ago ( I think there were 4 of us ? ) Cant find it, and I would love to know. 

R


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi everyone,
R congratulations on your   - what fantastic news.  Good luck for your scan today - totally understand your fear and apprehension..... - will be glued to the site later for your news....
Kelly, I would imagine that as the injections are called subcutaneous all that means is that they have to go under the skin...  My nurse showed me at right angles having stretched the skin a bit so thats what I did..... Katie's tip is to use EMLA cream which numbs the area first.
Helen - good luck with starting the cycle hun. 
Fiona - good luck with your scan and bloods...... sorry can't answer your when question as we are all differnt and it all happens at different rates....not long now though 
I had a bit of a scare at the weekend with a bit of blood 2 days running so rang the hospital and they checked me out very thoroughly and said they weren't worried.   though.
Thats the doorbell - better go and work!
love Vicky x


----------



## KellyWhitt (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi R, 

Big congratulations, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that your scan is going to be good and look forward to hearing back from you to make sure you OK.

Thanks for the advice from both you and Vicky.  I'm glad to hear it is just a case of making sure it goes under the skin. I do feel like i have been getting in under it.

When the nurse showed me, he said to pinch the skin and then inject.  It just goes to show that everyone has a different technice.

Vicky, glad to hear the hospital checked you out and it's nothing to worry about.  I have heard of people bleeding though it and my sister in law did and she was fine.

Kelly x


----------



## RR (Jun 13, 2006)

Hiya

Thanks for your Gool Luck wishes - Back from hospital, and HURRAH, not ectopic - the 2 have stuck around ( YIKES) but no heartbeat yet, so back next Monday - trying now to eat / drink all the things that might help make a heartbeat. 

Rushing off back on hols now, so good luck everyone, and I will be reading up properly later in the week

R


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Oh hun, what great news ...have a lovely holiday
love Vicky x


----------



## thackm (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

I'm back on-line now, sorry I haven't been in contact.  I tested 2 weeks ago, 26th July, and got a BFP!!!  I'm going for my 6 week scan on Wednesday!!  Wish me luck please 

Miche


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS RR and Miche!!! [/fly]

Wow-wee, more little Hammersmith Babbas, how exciting.... sending lots of    for a happy and healthy pregnancy.

All is going great guns here. William is really thriving and now weighs a whopping 12lb 12oz. I still feel like I'm dreaming but I count all my blessings. I sooooo hope all our Hammersmith girls get their BFP's, you so derserve it 

Hugs n stuff,

Cheery and baby William

Ps: Any thoughts on a new meet up? I seem to have missed them all for one reason or another and would love to put some faces to names... 

Pps: WENDY WOO, how's things with baby Luke... can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Congratulations Miche and RR  - great to see good news happened in the 3 weeks the hackers stole from us! Miche hope wednesday's sacens brings good news and RR hope next week's scan shows two little flashing heartbeats.

Kelly - I always went for straight in at right angles as far as I could - the less I thought about it and the quicker I went the less it hurt. DH's technique was sometimes great sometimes terrible so I did the last lot all myself. I always did the down regging ones in my butt - lots of coverage there! 

Helen - wow - downregging on Weds - hope it all goes smoothly this cycle.

Vicky - you must have been panicked - but Queen C's know their stuff and I'm glad they took care of you.

Fiona - never really followed the blood results but if you are ready on Friday they will most likely do a Day 3 transfer on Monday. I think they only do transfers on weekends if numbers mean they have to.  They dont like doing it partly as hospitals generally have much less support over the weekends as lots of staff are off or only available on call. 

Katie - glad things are moving forward on the Warsaw front. I think you made the right decision to give yourself a few weeks break. Who are you seeing on the 16th? 

Cheery - I agree a new meet is in order - I have missed the last one or is it two and it would be lovely to get together - I had fun at the ones I have been to of H/smith and also London Girls. I think we are probably looking at early Sept what with holidays etc - what do you think?

Here is another Hof F update - when we have a new thread I will go back to putting it on page 1!

Our Hall of Fame! 7 August
      

LADIES IN A CYCLE                     

Rosa D – started stimms 13 July
Glesgakeeley - started stimms 31 July. Scan 7 August. 
Poochie (Vicki) – started stimms for ICSI cycle on 28 July. Next scan 4 August.
Thalia - started Zoladex, off on holiday and then query suppressed scan on 21 Aug
KellyWhitt – started down regging 4 August
Mrs GG (Helen) – starts down-regging 9 August 
Katie -  starts down-regging for cycle in Warsaw 23 August 

LADIES IN 2WW         

Wadadlis - 1st IVF
Ants - ET 10 July

LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT         

EarthAngel - appt with Mr L 22 July for results of tests
Midlands lass - appointment Mr L August
Beetle - seeking referral
Bilba - starts August
Sibbers - starts December

BIG EVENTS    

Zora -  Had myomectomy 18 May now on monitored cycle
Springes (Sophia)  - had hydrosalpinx op 13 June


FOLLOW UPS    

Meila - cycle unfortunately cancelled OHSS   Review with Mr T?
Big Sis - review with Mr L mid July
dsmlink (Sarah) - review with Mr T 5 July  
Zora - review soon
Katie – review 16 August 
Rooth - review in September  

LADIES IN THE BACKGROUND WAITING IMPATIENTLY    

Chadwick (Jayne) - Started new job early Feb that is keeping her very busy
Reena -  follow up appointment
Rachael -  next step?
Here's Hoping -  next step?
Sho (Sarah) -  moving to Woking for treatment in the Autumn
Loujane (Lou) - taking time before deciding what to do next
Kaz1234 - waiting for referal to HH for IVF
Nina - consultation appt end of May
CharlieT - next step?  


MUMMIES TO BE       
Nicolah -  
ThackM (Miche) –  - 6 week scan 9 August
RR -  - 6 week scan 7 August – twins – next scan 14 August
Macca – natural  August after lap and hysteroscopy in July
Scooter -  EDD 11 Mar 07 (? ) – 12 week scan 5 September
Clairol -  EDD 11 Feb 07 
Betty M - EDD 29 Oct
Shamrock - EDD 18 Oct
Vicky - EDD 17 Oct 

HH MUMMIES  
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06
Woo (Wendy) – mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz) 

HH GET TOGETHER  
Date: Need a new date! September?

Love to all 
Betty x


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

RR - congrats on your BFP, I hope next weeks scan shows 2 lovely heartbeats.    

Miche - congrats on your BFP too, good luck for your scan tomorrow 

Katie - your trip to Warsaw sounds very positive, hope it all goes well

Vicky - glad to hear that the hospital gave you the all clear, it must have been a very worrying time for you

Helen - good luck for starting your d/r tomorrow 

Kelly - I was told to inject at a right angle too.  You need to make sure that you are going deep enough to hit the subcut fat, if your angle is too shallow then you might be injecting intradermally.  I found the injections very painful but found putting an ice pack on the area first helped.

Cheery - William sounds just wonderful.  

Betty - you're doing a great job keeping the Hall of fame up-to-date.  All those "mummies to be" look great!

Scooter


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

RR many congrats   .Well done on scan
Miche great news  .Good luck for scan 
So much went on while we were off line hope the positive vibes stick around


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there,
Miche - congratulations too - fantastic news.  Good luck for your scan.
Big luck to everyone in cycles......as Zora says lets hope the positive vibes stick around 
love Vicky x


----------



## thackm (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks to you all for your kind words.

My scan is at 3:30pm today and it can't come soon enough.  Yesterday, I started getting pains in my stomach and lower down and still have them today so I'm really worried it may be ectopic.  I'm worried sick.

I'll let you know the outcome later.

Miche x


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Good luck Miche,
Fingers crossed for 3.30.......of course its worrying........ its all so unknown all of this.  I'll be thinking of you. Don't make too much of the pains if they are just a bit crampy - early pregnancy pains and period pains are so similar.  Also there is a Waiting for a first Scan thread - don't know if you've found it.......
Good luck hun,
love Vicky x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Great news RR and Miche, congratulations to you both - Miche, hope today went well. 

Vicky, you must have had a fright. Hope everything has settled down now and you continue blooming.

Good to hear Warsaw went well Katie and that you had a bit of together time with DH. After a few weeks sound like a good plan. When I saw Mr L yesterday he seemed to have changed his mind about blasts again and now isnt keen. Unlike the last time when he seemed quite enthusiastic. He mentioned there had been a few bfns with blasts recently so perhaps that is influencing im at the mo. Hope the appt goes well.

Zora, do you have an appt lined up to go through your monitored cycle? Wondered how it went and if they were going to let you go head this month?

Kelly, how great that you got to start a month earlier. You will be doing the injections half asleep with your eyes shut soon. Hope you are feeling ok.

Fiona,  and news on when EC might be? Hope you have a good clutch of eggs growing there

Vicki, how was your baseline scan? Have you been able to move on to stimms?

Betty, thank you for updating our list of lovelies

I started d/reg today. Doing a Day2 long cycle this time as I didnt want to wait another 3 weeks. I saw Mr L yesterday and have to say I was a bit disapointed. He was winding up the consultation so we asked in DH should do another sample before EC. Mr L checked the notes and said oh yes, we had a problem finding any sperm in the sample on the day of EC. !! this is the first we heard of it. DH is pretty upset. Anyhoo, we met lovely Scott yesterday and have a plan for bulding a bank of the little guys over the next few weeks. 

Its our wedding anniversary today. Sylvester left us a present under the table this morning - a dead mouse. How nice.

 to all the Hammie girls
Helen


----------



## thackm (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Scan was fine today, we saw one heartbeat - not sure where the other embryo went!! 

Vicky - you were right about the pains, they're early pregnancy pains.  Thanks for reassuring me.

Next scan is in 2 weeks time - 23rd August.

I hope this is the 3rd time lucky for me because I've been here twice before so can't get too excited.

Miche x


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Hello ladies, lovely to see so many BFP's!!

I have not written for a while. I hate to complain as I know I'm luck to be pregnant but I am having a bit of a struggle at the mo.  I wondered if anyone has any experience they can share with me?  

2 weeks ago I had a fever for 5 days. GP said just a virus, take paracetamol. Then I had a rash on my tummy and arms followed by swollen joints and a rash on my face.  Out of hours GP says not to worry as just a virus, but check in with my normal gp on Monday, which I do. I point out that it is similar symptoms to Rubella and ask for a blood test.  Waiting result. Meanwhile friend calls to say their 9 month has been diagnosed with Parvovirus (slapped face), which I have the symptoms for. So I ask my gp for a test for that which I had today, again waiting results.  This evening the rash has come up again on my arms.

I phoned the midwife and they referred me back to my gp.
I'm fed up becuase I know there is something not quite right with me, no one is interested and I'm doing my own self diagnosis through blood tests that I'm asking for.

Has anyone else had this "virus", know what it is or had a diagnosis please?

On a more positive note my nucal scan was fine - low risk.

Clairol.


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi ladies

Clairol - parvovirus is also called Fifth Disease - it is mentioned in quite a lot of the pregnancy books like "What to expect when...". Any rash illness in pregnancy needs to be looked at asap so they can find out exactly what it is as some of them are worse than others. Hound your GP until you have some answers. If you get no joy from them call the hospital who are doing your antenatal care. Dont be palmed off on a midwife. Here is a link to the Health Protection Agency's guidance on management of rash in pregnancy - it is not aimed at patients so is a bit scary but may give you some ammo with recalcitrant gps. It says diagnosis is by blood test so you are well on the way to get those. 
http://www.hpa.org.uk/infections/topics_az/pregnancy/rashes/default.htmbut 
Great news on the nuchal!!

Miche - great news for you too.

Mrs GG - congratulations for yesterday. My cats have a habit of leaving birds for us - mmm not nice. You will be in great hands with Scott he is fab.

Love to all
Betty x


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Betty, so many thanks for sending this link.  I feel so annoyed that I have had to push for the blood tests - I should have been offered them from the start!
I shall push for better care. Hope to have blood test results this afternoon.


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Clairol - what a nightmare, I hope you get the answers and treatment that you need ASAP

Miche - glad to hear your scan went well. I've found it very hard to relax and enjoy my pg, just celebrate each week that goes by and before you know it you'll be 12 weeks

Helen - how romantic of Sylvester to give you an anniversary present!  It's my 4th wedding anniversary today.  My cat Scooter was a bit early with his present - he brought back 2 baby birds last week, I think he must have taken them from a nest.   

I'm going to have some accupuncture this afternoon to see if it helps my morning (all day) sickness. I'm living on crackers.  DH has got me some lovely roses but they smell of curry powder to me  

Scooter


----------



## KellyWhitt (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi all,

Miche, really good to hear your scan went well good luck for you next one in 2 weeks.

Scooter, Happy anniversary and i hope you start to feel better soon.

Helen, Hope you had a lovely anniversary yesterday and did something nice for it.  Also hope your d/r goes well.  

I'm currently on day 7 of d/r and so far so good.  I am now a expert with the injections and my dh has also had a go and he's also got over his fear of needles too.  

I've been very lucky so far and haven't had any symptoms.  I'm sure it's all working fine, but i do feel it would be nice to at least get one symptoms so i would know it working!


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Betty, I had a very much more concerened and aplogetic GP on the phone this afternoon.  My rubella came back negative but parvovirus testing dosn't take place until next Tuesday so have to wait for that.  Meanwhile gp has been talking to consultant obstetrician.  They want to give me some "extra" scans next Friday.  Although there is no cure I can take as such I think they want to ensure that if the baby does start to be effected they treat as soon as poss.  I think the risks are low but nonetheless there. At least I feel like they are taking an interest in me now.


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Clairol - glad things are looking up care-wise! Now you are on the consultant's radar I'm sure they will do their very best. Hope it all goes smoothly next week.

Scooter - Happy anniversary for yesterday. I can so relarte to the crackers diet - I existed on plain yoghurt alone for about 2 weeks from weeks 7 - 9. 

Kelly - glad the down regging is going along well. 

Very glad it is Friday as we have two weeks "holiday" coming up - unfortunately devoted to DIY etc as our house still looks like we have just moved in over 2 weeks after we actually moved.  Got to get the shelves up, pictures on the walls etc etc!

Love
Bettyx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Great Miche, glad everything is ok.

Hope you are well Katie and spoiling yourself in your little break before things get going again?

Zora, do you have an appt lined up to go through your monitored cycle? Wondered how it went and if they were going to let you go head this month?

Hi Kelly, when are you in for your baseline?

Fiona,  any news on when EC might be? Hope things are growing nicely

Vicki, you are probably in stimms now? Hope that is going well

Clairol, so good to hear you are getting proper attention now. how are you feeling? Is the rash any better? And Scooter, how is the sickness you prro thing??

Just waiting for pizza to arrive. We were meant to be having a posh meal for our anniversary but have bought a car today so reigning in the budget... a saab 93 convertible..cool! I am never going to put the roof up!!

 to everyone

Helen


----------



## glesgakeeley (May 31, 2006)

Hello Ladies,

Hope all is well with everyone. Still can't believe how many BFP's there have been since I started treatment.  Congratulations to everyone of you again!!

Well to update you on where I am. After my last post got the phone call to say that I would be back at HH on wednesday for another scan and blood test. Dr at the scan said that I would get a call that afternoon with results but I would be taking my last injection that night and they would tell me at what time. Got the phone call and the E2 levels weren't high enough so back to HH on Friday for another scan and blood test. Was so angry cause got excited and everything but nothing. By friday E2 levels had gone from 2200 to 5500, so egg collection is tomorrow, mon 14/08. So relieved feels like I've been injecting forever.  
At the scan on friday Dr was concerned that right ovary was high in abdomen, hope that they can reach it in the morning. 

Helen - Happy Anniversary. Hope you enjoyed your Pizza. How is the d/r going?
Vicki - How are you getting on with the injections?

Fingers crossed for a good harvest tomorrow.

Fiona  

PS. Does anyone know how to get rid of this ticker. Tried deleting and replacing the url from signature but it just won't go!!


----------



## ants2 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Girls,
It has been so long since I've been on FF. After the shut down, for some reason my login wouldn't work  I was beginning to get paranoid and think the shut done was all my fault  all my old posts have gone as well. Great to have it back i missed it so much.

Great news about all the BF P's, Unfortunately it was a BFN for me. I was due to test on Fri the 21st but AF started on the 18th. I was obviously devastated but then had another blow when i went for the blood test and it said i was a 'weak positive'. I didn't know what to think. i had to test again a week later and it was a definite negative. Does anyone know if this would be classed as a  miscarriage?  If it was it would be my second so i don't know if i would rather have a negative or another miscarriage.

Great news again for all BNP and wishing you all lots of love

Ants


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi girls..
I am new to the site and thought I would drop you a quick note asking for some advice. Would love it if any of you could drop me a personal note back with any views...
We have had 2 failed ICIS at Queen Marys Roehampton. Both times went really well up until ET - and then implantation didnt happen. My job has now changed so Hammersmith would technically be the nearer hospital. Am thinking of swapping hospitals. Really keen to hear how hammersmith treat implantation and if they beleive in any immune theories and therefore if so give you any special treatment or tests? Does anyone have any experience of this?
Thanks girls!
Love me


----------



## RR (Jun 13, 2006)

Ants  - hi its good to see you again. So sorry for your news, and what a terribly unfair time with no real clarity of what was going on. I dont know the answer to your question, but I guess I would treat it as whichever I found easiest to deal with...Good luck in whatever is your next step. 

Beetle - I dont know any details of what HH do in terms of specific implantation tests - I didnt have any, but then again, I didnt ask for any ! I am a big fan...

Glesgakeely - GOOD LUCK for today, hope its all gone well

R


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Ants, I was wondering how you got on. Hope the days are a bit easier now. I got a waek positive too afer bleeding, its a big surprise isnt it. I wonder if that is what they call a biochemical pregnancy? But I agree with RR, focus on what you feel easier to deal with.

Fiona
Very best of luck today. Hope it went well. Looking forward to your news.

Helen


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Ants - so sorry to hear about your BFN

Fiona - hope everything went well at EC today

Beetle - sorry, I can't answer your  questions about implantation, hope someone has been able to help you

Hope all our ladies who are cycling are doing ok

Scooter
ps where has the summer gone?!


----------



## rachaelj (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi all - just a quick one to say where I am as I have been finding it very hard to find the time to post!  I have been down regging for two weeks and am in for a scan tomorrow so hopefully starting the puregon from thursday if it goes like last time.  glad to hopefully be moving on to the next stage as down-regging is such a bore!

Ants - I was in exactly the same position as you first time round.  The counsellor warned me that Mr Lavery would not necessarily look at it as a miscarriage, although in mind mind that is how I saw it as it actually made me feel more positive about it not working if I could say to myself "well, it tried to hang on but didn't manage it".

Mr Lavery was very positive about it but said that with a weak positive like that they cannot be sure if it did try to implant or whether the hormone levels were, in his words, "within the realms of a false positive".  I hope that helps you.  Also, they will learn a lot from this go.


----------



## glesgakeeley (May 31, 2006)

Morning ladies,

Ants, so sorry to hear about your news. I would second RR & Helen and treat the weak positive whatever way makes you feel better. It's you that's important not how doctors classify things.

News from me - Got 6 eggs yesterday. Don't know how good they were or anything else. Dr Meredis done the collection and got 4 from the high ovary. He did seem pleased with 6 so guess I will be too. Desperate to know how fertilisation went. Think I'll phone later today.

Beetle - sorry I can't help, this is my first time. I know nothing!  
Rachael - good luck with the scan today.

Fiona


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Fiona
Well done, six sounds good to me particularly if one of your ovaries was playing hide and seek. Hope you are not feeling too sore? 

Rachael, fingers crossed for today. How are your side effects?

Helen


----------



## thackm (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi Girls,

I've been 'spotting' over the weekend and was really worried it was all over on Sunday.  It seems to have calmed down a bit now but I've decided to go for a 7 week scan tomorrow just to put my mind at rest.

Question for the BFP girls - have any of you 'spotted' at all?  I know it can be quite common but I did on my last two pregnancies and miscarried both times.

R - how did you get on with your scan yesterday?

Miche


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Morning ladies

Ants - really sorry to hear your news. I think they call a weak positive a chemical pregnancy - in my book it counts as a miscarriage as there was enough going on to give you the positive. The docs dont like calling anything a m/c though unless they have seen something on a scan which they just cant do at 5 weeks.

Miche - can't help you with any personal experience as I haven't spotted myself during pregnancy but I do know a LOT of people who have and gone to have successful pregnancies. I have seen mention of the fact that H/smith say that around 50& of IVF pregnancies have some bleeding. 

Fiona - congrats on the no of eggs thats a good number. Hope today's phone call goes well and lots of great embies await you tomorrow.

Rachael - hope the scan goes well and you get on to the interesting bit on Thursday!

Beetle - welcome! I have lots of positive things to say about H/smith but if you are looking for a place that believes in the NK cell theory then you will be in the wrong place.  They are however very up to speed with other more universally accepted immune issues eg Hughes syndrome, things that come up on a thrombophilia panel etc etc and will send you for tests if a) you insist or b) they think it is warranted from your past history. I have to say I think convenience is a big factor with this process and it is worth seriously considering somewhere which will make treatment compatible with regular life. At H/smith they do all routine stuff between 7 and 9 am so there is usually no problem getting to work.

Helen - hope the weather is better with you so you can take advantage of no roof! I miss my little 2 seater sports car when the sun shines.

Love to everyone
Bettyx


----------



## thackm (Jan 11, 2005)

Betty,

I should have said it's 'brown spotting' which I've just read on the internet is less harmful because it's old blood.  I feel less stressed now.  Just hope it doesn't change colour!!

Thanks
Miche


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Miche, I had brown spotting and was told at 7 week scan it was a late implantation bleed.


----------



## thackm (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks Clairol, that's reassuring to know. I hope that's the case with me..

Congratulations on your pregnancy! 

Miche


----------



## bilba. (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi girls

I've had the same problem as Ants with logging on issues, gave up in the end and set up a new account so now I'm back.

I had the result of my day 2 hormone test and the lady said they were "absolutely fine" and that I can start injecting on day 21, so that's a week on Thursday, yikes. My DP is going to inject for me although he has a phobia of needles so I'm not sure how that's gonna go...

Congrats on the BFPs, its heartening to have news like that before starting an IVF cycle.

Good luck to everyone currently going through treatment.


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi can any one help!!!

I had my appointment in August but not with Dr L in the end. I am going to be going on the Day 2 long protocol for IVF and wondered why this was (instead of starting on day 21). Does anyone know why? (Is it because my period length varies by a few days some months?) I did not realise the difference in protocols at the time and would have asked if i had!

Thanks


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Midlandslass. I am on a Day 2 long protocol haveign previously done Day 21s. I chose Day 2 as I wanted to start as soon as possible rather than wait another 3-4 weeks. From what Mr L said, it wounded like they generally prefer Day 21 as there is a very slight increased chance of getting  little cyst on day 2 starts. Maybe they suggested it as you said you were keen to start as soon as possible like me?
When does that mean you will start d/reging?

Helen


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Not starting down reg until Dec / Jan as have to wait for place on list etc. Is it worth questioning further? I did want to start soon but as i have to wait anyway, why day 2? Is there any good places on internet to find out about ivf protocols etc. I had a look yesterday but couldn't find anything!


Thanks


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

That all sounds quite positive Katie, thats good. How are you feeling otherwise?

Midlandslass, I don't know what the answer is, sorry. Give them a call as Katie suggests, you have got enough time to discuss it again is you are unsure of the protocol.

Fiona, were you back in today for ET? How did you get on?


Helen


----------



## ants2 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Girls, 
Thanks for all your mentions. Coming to terms with the negative/miscarriage now, actually thought i might be pregnant this month but it was just my mad mind reading things into every little twinge. Just my body adjusting i think. Also the endometriosis  has been bad.  Having the review appointment booked has helped. I'm due to see the consultant on the 25th Aug and my funding seems to be in order for the next NHS try. The only advantage of being 'old' is that they have to do the cycle before my next birthday so they seem to be on the case.

RR - how did your scan go? I've been thinking of you.

hope everyone else is ok.

Ants


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Ants, really sorry to hear about your BFN.  Still, sounds like you won't have to wait too long to try again. Fingers Crossed.

Fiona, I hope all goes well with ET.  Tell us about the embies.

Miche, thanks for your kind words. How was the scan?

Katie, hope you are feeling well, I often think of you.

My news is that my blood tests confirmed I have had Parvovirus, both in the past and just recently.  The GP said this means I have immunity, though I don't understand that if I got it again.  Anyway they took me in for a scan yesterday afternoon and all seems to be ok. Baby was moving about.  Head midwife says that the consultant will probably recommend another scan in a few weeks, then I'll be out of the risk timescales. Meanwhile my urine test shows elevated white blood cells so they are testing to see where the infection is, I'm told it's nothing to do with the virus, but may just be a minor infection.  Seems to be one thing after another but at least nothing serious.  Looking forward to feeling well.  I made it to the second trimester!!!!

Hope all you lovely ladies are feeling well & positive.

Clairol xx


----------



## RR (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi all - sounds like lots of really positive stuff is going on, which is fantastic for those of you going through it at the mo. Ants, hope the world is beginning to feel brighter. 

My news is not so great - scan on Monday showed that one of the 2 had gone, and the other one, whilst 1cm with a fetel pole and egg sac had no visible heart beat. Whilst they were quite encoraging and said it was not necessarily the end of the line, I know in my heart of hearts that it is - it was at 7 w 3 days, and I cant find a single example of it working from that stage. So its now a case of waiting to next week for the final confirmation, and then moving on - I am going to insist / go for some m/c investigations since this makes nos 2 and 3.

Anyway hope the rest of you have better weeks !! Thinking of you all

R


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Im so sorry to hear that R, just awful for you. I hope the next week is not too horrendous for you in terms of waiting for good or bad news. Lets hope the little guy hangs on and there is some good news at the end of this. 
Helen


----------



## ants2 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi R,
So sorry to hear your news, will be thinking of you and wishing you positive thoughts.

Ants


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks to Katie and Helen for help. I think i will give them a call although i worry i will be asking silly questions! I suppose that is what they are there for - ?

J


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All,

Sorry to butt in on your board but I have a question which I hope some one will be able to answer. I have my IVF appointment next week to sign the forms with hubby and get the drugs prescription at Hammersmith Hospital. I have noticed on other links on this board info about where to get cheap fertility drugs. My question is basically,is it best to get my prescription filled diretly throught the Hammersmith Hosp pharmacy or is it better to go else where? Sorry 1st time and finding my way,

Many thanks for any advice

Julie


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi everyone,
R - really sorry to hear about your scan........everything crossed that next week it will be very different for you.  Sending you  
Ants - really sorry about  your BFN.....I spent 3 years convinced I was pregnant every month........exhausting.....glad they are going to get on with the next cycle sooner.....
Clairol - sorry you're feeling pants - stressful all of this - 
Katie - wish I'd seen you on Tuesday - I was kept in Queen Charlottes for 24 hours obs as I had a bit of a bleed - they were very thorough - when do you start your Warsaw cycle?  Good idea to get HH to monitor it.
Miche - as Betty says there are tons of women who have spotted and in fact even bled heavily some almost continuously through a great deal of their pregnancies and gone on to have very healthy babies.  I think when this happens they will usually scan you to be on the safe side.
Julie I got my Buserelin from HH cos the price didn't seem much different - was going to get the Puregon elsewhere but was told to start it on the day they wanted me to start it so got it from HH which was wonderfully straightforward.  Don't know about the pricing........
Much love to you all and welcome Beetle,
love Vicky x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Julie
When I costed up my drugs from an external supplier to HH pharmacy I actually found that HH was a tiny bit cheaper so it would be worth getting a price list from them and having a look.

Vicky, hope things have settled now. Are you on orders to rest?

Helen


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi girls - going away for a long weekend so need to dash but sending love to everyone. Will catch up properly when I'm back.

Betty x


----------



## glesgakeeley (May 31, 2006)

Hello,

Sorry I've been not caught up with everyone for a few days - been feeling really tired.

RR- sorry that the scan wasn't great news - thinking of you and hope that the next scan brings good news   

Well my news is that all 4 of my embryos are grade 1. 2 lovely 4 cell embryo's put back in on Wednesday. The other 2 have been put in the freezer - but hopefully won't need them.  

Back to HH for test on Bank Holiday Monday....

How is everone else getting on with cycles. Hope all is well.

Fiona X


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Helen & Vicky,

Many thanks for the info. I will do as suggested. Don't know anything yet about what drugs or how long I will be taking them. Never know what to ask when I see Mr Trew but am sure we will find it all out on Thursday.  Had a fairly arwfull raction to clomid when I took that so hope I will be fine with thes. Once again thanks for the info and  wishing you all lots of luck!!

Best wishes

Julie


----------



## bilba. (Aug 12, 2006)

Glesgakeeley, great news about your grade 1 embies. Wishing you all the luck in the world for a successful outcome.

RR, sorry to hear your news, thinking of you.

I've just come back from an hour's swim. Felt like crying in the changing room afterwards because there were two woman in there with babies. They were really cooing over them and they seemed so happy. Had a down moment and thought that I might never experience that.


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Bilba, the stress and pain of not being able to get pregnant has got to be one of the worst in world. It can really get you down.

I hope that your time will come soon.  I never thought it would for me.

Always hope.

Clairol.


----------



## kaz1234 (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I have'nt posted for a long while, hope your all keeping well!.

I have finally received my letter through from HH with date (Wednesday 30th August) for my first consultation appt. Can I ask your advise as to what to expect? what questions might be thrown at me and anything I need to be asking them?
Feeling very nervous and anxious about it all.

Best wishes
Kaz


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I was origionally logged in as PB but since the site went down i havent been able to get back on so i've had to re-register as pooks. 
I did get a BFN after testing early. It was our second try and were totally devestated. I have both tubes blocked and really thought it would work this time as ivf was origionally designed for people like me. I am now worried that i may have fluid in my tubes that poisen the embryos. Waiting for an appointment with Dr Lavery. We are thinking about doing an FET but only have 2 frozen embryos. Does anyone know if it is worth doing with just 2? I was told that you have a better chance with 3 as usually 1 in 3 survive the thaw. 

RR- I'm sorry to hear your news, I really hope you get better news next week. 

Ants- Im also sorry to hear of your bfn.

Pooks.


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi Kaz

I had my first appointment a couple of weeks ago. We are likely to have ICSI but is almost same procedure. I found that we had about twenty minutes with a doctor and found the questions and things a little odd (very basic questions like how long have you been trying?). I came away feeling a little puzzled and wondering if they actually knew anything about our position (the problem is probably that this is everyday business for them but it is the first time for me). I did find that everyone there was very pleasant and friendly though and they did as much as they could for us in one trip (as i live in Germany) so am now just waiting for my start in Dec / Jan (depending on when they close for Christmas and when my af decides to visit!). I later realised that i had been put on a 2 day protocol and wished i had asked about that at the time so people have suggested phoning HH to speak to a doctor, which i will do but have not done yet. I did wonder, having looked on the internet, if other places use 2 day protocol rather than a 21 day one (CARE being one).

Anyway, good luck with the app...not too long to wait now!

Jen


----------



## kaz1234 (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback Jen, can I ask why your having to wait until Dec/Jan before you can start. Or is that the normal waiting time?
This will be our second try, but first time at Hammersmith! 
If I remember (first go was nearly 5 years ago) I was put on a 2 day protocol so a bit unsure to what the 21 day is??. Something that is worrying me though is some for reason my FSH levels were very high the last time and it took almost 10months for them to become normal what ever noraml is!!!!!!!!!.... Any suggestions on how to keep them at a happy level?

Hope everyone had a great weekend.

Kazx


----------



## KellyWhitt (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi all,

Thanks to everyone with your tips on injecting.  Sorry I haven't replied sooner I haven't been at work since the 11th.  I think I spoke to soon about the effects of the bersline.  

I have tummy problems which land me in hospital (bowl obstruction caused by adhesion and PCOS) and the drugs have been making me constipated and I have been in a lot of pain over the last week. My doctor signed me off all of last week and I have only just started to get back to normal and only started to eat again properly on the weekend.  Feeling very week and tied and really don't want to be here at work and would love to be back at home looking after myself.

I had my suppressed scan on Thursday, the doctor said it all looks good but my lining still looked a little to thick so he has asked me to go another week.  Not what I wanted to hear at all. I have to go back this Thursday and I'm keep fingers crossed I can then start the Pergegon on Friday.

The nurse showed me how to use the Pergegon with the Pen, but she showed me to stab my self with it straight on.  Is that how every one uses it?

Hope every one is well, 

Kelly xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi HHs
Just back form my ?suppressed scan and Im not suppressed.. 2 cysts and a relatively thick lining. Im kicking myself for being so impatient and starting on day2 and not day 21. Mr L did warn me that cysts were more frequent on day2. Double the dose and back in a week, ho hum

RR hope you are ok, let us know your news when you get the chance

Helen


----------



## KellyWhitt (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Helen,

Sorry to here about your suppressed scan I know how you feel.  I'm on day 21 and was told last week my lining was to thick still as well and I have to wait another week.  I go back this Thursday to check again.  I was lucky and told everything else looks fine though so I'm hoping I can start the puregon this Friday.  It's a horrible feeling when things don't work out how they should do and you can't help but blame your self, but I'll keep my fingers crossed by next week it will all be good news for you.

Kelly x


----------



## KellyWhitt (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Katie,

Thanks for your well wishes.  I'm glad to hear how excited you are about fostering a kitty, it such a great feeling being able to help out someone in this way.  

Good luck settling into the antidepressants I really hope they help you.  I was on them for a while 3 years ago as I was dealing with so many emotional problems, but found they made me feel worse and my dh made me stop them. Not a good Idea just stopping them as they say your meant to come off them gradually, but he wanted me to have a clean break from them as he couldn't stand seeing me in such a emotional wreck and not be able to help me or make me feel better.  I have to admit after a few month off them and a lot of love and support from my dh i manged to overcome it all with out them.  I do know however if you find the right tablets to suite you they can really help.

Good luck d/r next month and also with your 60km walk for Breakthrough Breast Cancer.  My sister in law is also doing it and i have already sponsored her £250 other wise i would of loved to sponsor you.  I really think it a great cause and something worth while doing.  If my tummy was in better shape i would of done it too.

Take care

Kelly


----------



## RR (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi all - well as expected its all over for me - scan confirmed no growth since last week, so now waiting for my body to catch up. Thalia - thank you so much for your really helpful note - stupid question, what is ERPC - is it the same as a D&C and can you have it done privately at the Sainsbury wing ? Do any of you have advice on getting the best possible miscarriage advice ( since this is my 2nd and 3rd ( if you count twins)) I really want to see if there is something wrong prior to the next steps. 

Thanks again for all your support, it really makes a difference, and keep up the good positive work the rest of you !
R


----------



## KellyWhitt (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi R,

Really sorry to hear your bad news, sending you lots of     and lots of   

K x


----------



## RR (Jun 13, 2006)

Yes please - any ideas / suggestions  / information on m/c investigations very very gratefully recieved

R


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

R, so sorry to hear your news. It wasn't very scientific info, but I found some of the leaflets from the Miscarriage Association quite comforting.

Helen


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

RR - so sorry to see your news. It really sucks. Here follows some info on ERPCs which is pretty unpleasant - sorry - ERPC stands for evacuation of the products of conception - I think that unlike a traditional D&C it uses suction not scraping . I didn't have one as I couldn't face it and I had started to bleed when they scanned me so knew it wouldn't be an agonising wait. ERPC means there may be a chance they can do genetic testing to see if it was just a one-off thing. You will be able to go to the Recurrent Miscarriage Clinic at St Mary's privately. It is very busy so be prepared for a wait even if you go privately. Here is a link to their miscarriage leaflet as I cant get their website to work - http://213.133.67.102/uploads/patient%20information/recurrent_miscarriage_clinic_booklet.pdf . There is a comprehensive set of blood tests you can have done - H/smith will do pretty much everything if you ask except the NK cell type ones - this thread lists most of them http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,62571.0.html . Like Mrs GG I found the Miscarriage Association website & leaflets helpful.

Sorry it was lousy news.
Love
Bettyx


----------



## Rosa D (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I've only just managed to get back on to the site since it went down.  I did my first ivf in July (ET 28/7/06)and got a bfn. I ended up with 7 follicles, 4 fertilized, 3 average grade embryos which were fairly fragmented so I didn't feel very positive, cried throughout the 2ww, which I know was not the right thing to do and he ho the rest is history.  Now waiting for my followup next week 30/8/06 with Mr Trew. Does anyone know any ways to improve embryo fragmentation? I'm also A Daniel Elliot fan and have been seeing him for over a year.

RR.. sorry to hear your news but there may be an answer that will stop it happening again.Re Miscarriages, I've had three, 1st natural 8w, 2nd Clomid at 5w and 3rd natural at 6weeks.  At the time I was being monitored under the NHS at Hammersmith and didn't want to wait 6 months to see Magara for a referral so I went to my GP who referred me to Mr Bennett who holds a clinic at HH on Tuesdays. Mr Bennett and prof Brosen ( very nice man who treats you like a human and  takes loads of time explaining things to you )  works with Dr Regan at St Mary's Paddington.  Anyway, I only had to wait about 3 weeks for this appointment and they did all the tests at Hammersmith under the NHS.  You can also ask your consultant via letter to refer you direct to St Mary's but waiting times are longer.  hope this helps. 

Also, I met a lady who had no problems falling pregnant and over 18 years of trying always miscarried around 20 weeks.. She eventually had her boy now 5 years old under Mr Bennet's clinic.  Never give up...

Good luck everyone starting a new cycle.


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks to Thalia for your advice re 2 / 21 day issues. Still not sure why on day 2 if this is my first go! Will make that call soon!

Thinking of you RR and sending a hug X


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello ladies

Just done a load of reading and updated the HofF which will follow. I think I have got it up to date, let me know if not as I think I might have missed some of the user name changes after the hackers invaded.

Midlands Lass - I did all my cycles on the Day 2 protocol. They never suggested anything else and first time round I just assumed they were right. I was a standard unexplained 35 year old when I started with no particular issues with FSH or anything else. I did get cysts on my 2nd and 3rd cycles. It may be that they like the idea of controlling your whole cycle at least first time round? 

RosaD - really sorry to hear your news. Cant help on fragmentation.

Katie - glad the foster cat is helping.  I think you are sensible to wait another month before heading to Poland as September sounds hectic enough as it is! I still have the link so must go back and check whether I did sponsor you as promised...!

Helen and Kelly - grr to the extra week down-regging - I know it well - each time I cycled it took me an extra week.

Pooks - really sorry to hear your news. H/smith is supposed to be excellent at sorting out tube issues in so far as they can so you are in the right place to get someone to look at your concerns.

Fiona - yey to getting those embies on board!

Thalia - congrats on getting started. I've been reading on your blog about your holidays - sounds fabulous even though I would have been desperate for more calories! 

We had a lovely long weekend in Suffolk with my sister and her two boys - it varied between torrential rain and bright sunshine. Back to more house stuff - ordering sofa beds, shelves, doing plumbing etc etc. Saw a friend today who as I suspected she would be is pregnant within 2 months of stopping contraception - its a blow everytime no matter how lucky I have been with the help of science. 

Sorry no more personals but love to all
Betty x

Our Hall of Fame! 22 August
       

LADIES IN A CYCLE                       

Poochie (Vicki) – started stimms for ICSI cycle on 28 July. Next scan 4 August.
Thalia – started stimms 21 Aug
KellyWhitt – second ? suppressed scan 24 August
Mrs GG (Helen) – second ? suppressed scan 29 August
RachaelJ – started stimms 16 August
Bilba - starts 24 August

LADIES IN 2WW          

Wadadlis - 1st IVF
Glesgakeeley (Fiona) – testing 28 August

LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT          

EarthAngel - appt with Mr L 22 July for results of tests
Beetle - seeking referral
Julie-Anne – first appointment week c/ing 21 August
Kaz – first appointment 30 August
Katie - starts down-regging for cycle in Warsaw in September/October 
Sibbers - starts December
Midlands lass (Jen) – starting December/January

BIG EVENTS    

Zora -  Had myomectomy 18 May now on monitored cycle
Springes (Sophia)  - had hydrosalpinx op 13 June
Katie – Breakthrough Breast Cancer Walk – 16/17 September


FOLLOW UPS    

Meila - cycle unfortunately cancelled OHSS   Review with Mr T?
Big Sis - review with Mr L mid July
dsmlink (Sarah) - review with Mr T 5 July  
Ants - review 25 August
RR – review and referral for miscarriage tests? 
Rosa D – review 30 August Mr T  
Pooks – waiting for review with Mr L 
Rooth - review in September  

LADIES IN THE BACKGROUND WAITING IMPATIENTLY    

Chadwick (Jayne) - Started new job early Feb that is keeping her very busy
Reena - follow up appointment
Rachael - next step?
Here's Hoping -  next step?
Sho (Sarah) -  moving to Woking for treatment in the Autumn
Loujane (Lou) - taking time before deciding what to do next
Nina - consultation appt end of May
CharlieT - next step?  


MUMMIES TO BE         
Nicolah -   
ThackM (Miche) –  - 6 week scan 9 August
Macca – natural  August after lap and hysteroscopy in July
Scooter -  EDD 11 Mar 07 (? ) – 12 week scan 5 September
Clairol - EDD 11 Feb 07 
Betty M - EDD 27 Oct
Shamrock - EDD 18 Oct
Vicky - EDD 17 Oct 

HH MUMMIES   
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06
Woo (Wendy) – mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz) 

HH GET TOGETHER  
Date: Need a new date! September?


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there,
R - I'm so very sorry to hear your news. I send you   I know that there is nothing anyone can say that makes this easier...we're here for you.  
much love
Vicky x


----------



## RR (Jun 13, 2006)

You are all brilliantly helpful, thank you

Now the stupid question - I have emailed Mr L's secretary to ask about ERPC and tried the Dr line at IVF unit, but can not get through to anyone - anybody got any suggestions on how to get to speak to a human being who might be able to talk me through the ERPC booking process ?

R


----------



## thackm (Jan 11, 2005)

RR - I'm so sorry to hear your bad news.  My heart goes out to you, I know exactly what you're going through because it happened to me.  

I had an ERPC through the EPU at Hammersmith on my 2nd pregnancy, the results take several weeks to come back but they didn't find anything wrong with my embryo.

I insisted that Dr Magara (my consultant) send me to St. Mary's hospital, multiple miscarriage clinic for tests.  They don't normally send you until after 3 m/c's but I was persistnet and said I didn't want to try IVF again until I had the tests so he referred me.  After 12 weeks my blood tests came back and they found that my blood has a pro-thrombotic tendency - they said I need to take 150mg aspirin as soon I was pregnant again.

I hope that helps.  Just insisit on having all the tests and good luck.

Miche x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

R, if you havent got it yet, Mr L's secretarty's number is 020 8383 4152, fax 020 87496973


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

[quote Mr L's secretarty's number is 020 8383 4152, fax 020 87496973
[/quote]
I have never met her but I love 'secretarty'. I found that the only way I could get through to a human being easily on the IVF number was to call around 7.30-8.15 am.....
And R like Thalia I had no pain from my ERPC. The next period was quite a heavy one for me but came around 3 weeks after the ERPC so my body got back to normal quite quickly. I didn't go for the procedure soon after discovering the missed miscarriage as it was already 4 weeks after the event - and then I gave it a month to try and let my body miscarry naturally but that didn't happen either. In retrospect I wish I had got on with it but was in a very confused state having been wandering around ecstatic and pregnant not knowing that the baby had died.....Very disconcerting and lots of guilt......
Big hugs to you all,
Vicky x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

oops! You wouldn't believe I was actually a secretarty for a living would you!!


----------



## RR (Jun 13, 2006)

You are all absolutely brilliant !! The information has been great, and you have really cheered me up. 

Got through in the end, and as ever, once you get through, HH have been great. They are going to try and fit me in for ERPC some time tomorrow or Friday, and agree completely with teh Karyotyping ( I think they have been listening to all of you)

My local GP has also been a complete and utter star - has referred me to St Mary's already, without me even having to push very hard, and said I could use the referral to push private /NHS whenever we were ready. 

So, at least it feels like this negative is going to have some positive repercussions. Thank you again all of you, soo very helpful....

R


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone  

Long time since ive been on the boards so its going to take me a while to catch up on all the news especially as we seem to have grown to such a big group! 

Welcome to all the newbies - you will get lots of support here 

Sorry for those with bad news,   
RR - glad that you have made some progress today 

Congratulations to all our BFPs!   
Wendy - any pics of our little HH baby yet?  hope all is going well 

Katie, thanks for thinking of me.  You sound like you are having a busy time, good luck with the walk - you will be fighting fit for your cycle in Poland! 

Vicky, hope all is well with you and bump?!

Helen, sorry to hear about those cysts (im an expert!) fingers crossed that the double dose will do the trick and you will be on your way soon 

Thalia, nice to hear from you.  Hope you had a nice summer break and are all set for your cycle? 

Betty, glad you had a nice break, hope things are slowly coming together with the house?

Pooks, welcome to FF.  have just been reading the FET thread and saw that you are planning a FET in Oct/Nov with 2 frosties - we could be cycle buddies as we are planning the same. 

Well as you've probably noticed ive been keeping a bit of a low profile.  After 4 BFNs just needed some time out.  Trying to be normal has helped a bit although to be honest IF/ babies/children are never far from my mind.  Just about to turn an auntie again as DB and SIL are adopting 2 little boys - makes me feel optimistic that there are still options even if IVF doesnt end up working for us.  Anyway, have finally decided on our next steps and plan to try a FET with our 2 frosties at HH.  Pooks like you i am anxious about whether they will survive but the FET thread shows that there is a chance even with just 2 frosties.  Waiting to hear back from Mr T as few queries about the protocol but hope that we will be able to start mid Oct if possible.  We have booked 2 weeks holiday in crete from 12th sept so hopefully will be all chilled out and relaxed by the time we are ready to rejoin that rollercoaster......

Anyway, thats my update. 
Sending lots of good vibes to our ever growing HH gang 
  

Sarah
x


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi everyone,

RR- I'm so sorry about your bad news..   it sounds like you are making some progress by going to St Marys.

I had my consultation this am. it was with Mr Trew though, for some reason thought it was with Mr L. After voicing my concerns about my tubes, He had a look at my notes from my HSG 2 yrs ago and confirmed that bilateral hydros were detected and looked like 'a string of sausages'. Why this was never told to me befor i started IVF i do not know... But he suggested i had the open end burnt (coagulation of tubes) rather than removed as removing can cut off the blood supply to the ovaries. He said i must do this before the next cycle. I was so angry that i had to go through 2 cycles before all this was mentioned, but would they have told me if i hadn't asked? Hmmm.. Anyway, the upside is I'm having the op on the 25th Sept, he suggested not to do a cycle for a good 3 months after, but we will prob do it in Feb due to work commitments. He also said I might have another problem where i am producing too much lining so the embies might find it difficult do implant -i always thought it was good to have a thick lining?! someting to do with too much oestrogen, he will take a biopsy at the same time as the Lap as well as removing my chocolate cyst.

Sarah- Mr T strongly advised against doing an FET with only 2 frosties. He said it would be ok with 3 but not 2. What did he say to you? Am confused now.

I hope everyone is ok     to everyone

Pooks x


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi everyone

RR - I was so sory to hear your news, sending you      I think that you are being very brave about this and really admire you for sounding so positive, I will be thinking of you tomorrow

Pooks - It sounds as if your review was a little bit confusing but I'm glad that you are able to take some positive action before your next cycle

Kelly and Helen - I had to DR for an extra week on my 1st cycle due to a cyst, I hated everyday of it!  I had to have the cyst drained in the end.  

Fiona - How's the 2ww going?  Are you at home or working?  

Katie - how lovely that you are fostering a cat, that's such a nice thing to be able to do .  I'm lucky that I have 3 other cats so we give each other lots of love and cuddles.  I keep calling one of them Hobbes though which isn't so great.  I would love to sponsor you on your walk, is there a link for this?

Clairol - how are you feeling now?

I've just got back from a lovely few days down in Devon, it was so nice to get away for a while and the change of air helped my appetite too!

Take care everyone

Scooter


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Bonjour, 

Well so much to catch up with on this site!  Lovely to see so much support going on. Amazing women that we all are!

Scooter, you kindly asked how I am.  I am feeling much better and hoping that this time the virus is finally over. The consultant signed me off for a week when I saw him on Friday and re-assured me that he had not seen the parvovirus effect a baby yet.  I will get another scan in 2 weeks to re-assure me. Wondering when the morning sickness stops and the blooming starts!  Can't wait!!!

Good luck everyone!  We deserve some more BFP's!!
Clairol.


----------



## thackm (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Just thought I'd let you know I had my 8 week scan today at HH and everything was fine, thank goodness!  Baby is 18mm which they said was fine.  I was a bag of nerves when I got there but now feel so relieved! 

Wishing everyone all the luck...

Miche x


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Miche - great news about the scan, well done

Scooter


----------



## ants2 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Girls,

RR -  So So sorry about your news. I think because we had our treatment at the same time, I've been following your posts very closely and thinking about you a lot. Why is life so unfair.   Hopefully the future tests will give you some answers. Good luck for tomorrow.

Good to hear from the successful ones among us. My review appointment is Friday with a Mr. Barsel (i think ) I've not heard of him before. Has anyone else? We saw Mr. Lavery for our first consultation. Still no news on our next try.

I've just bought the Zita West book so i'm 'preparing'  for the next go. 

Well hope everyone is well

Ants


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi Pooks, sorry your appointment was confusing but pleased that you have a plan.  I had a similar situation with hydro - took 3 cycles before treatment was suggested although in my case the hydro had got worse since the IVF.  My understanding is that HH run on the basis of minimal intervention and that if they think you might get a BFP wthout requiring further surgery then they will try.  Mr T told me that many people still get pregnant with hydro and thats why they dont recommend surgery straight away.  Agree it  would be nice to have this open discussion at the beginning though so you can make an informed choice!
Re the frosties, Mr T did recommend going ahead with 2 frosties in our case but i think it depends on indiviudal situation,  we are getting to the end of the line having had 4 BFNs and he would only recommend 1 more fresh cycle.  It was more of a "worth a try approach" i think in our case.  If you are prepared to have further fresh cycles then it may well be worth you waiting.  the embryologist certainly suggested to us that minimum of 3 frosties was the ideal.  Hope this helps.  

Katie, sorry to hear you are not feeling great, hope you feel more positive soon  take care of yourself  

Miche, great news about your scan! 
Clairol, glad you are feeling better 

Hi to everyone else, hope you all Ok,

Sarah
x


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi Sarah,

Thanks for the reply. I now understand about HH and minimal intervention, but yes it would have been good to have been informed about it from the start. To be honest, i'm just glad that Mr T now regards my tubes as a problem. He is very keen to crack on with the op and move forwards. I suppose its a weight off my mind now as i have suspected hydros for a while. The only problem now is DH, He's furious and wants to go in with guns blazing!! He doesnt understand. Because i just want to get on with it, i'm not that bothered, but he won't let it lie!!

I see from your notes that your hydro was clipped. Do you mind me asking why they clipped it instead of cauterizing it? I'm also a little confused as to why Mr T said its better to burn than remove as from the research i've done on the net, they BOTH cut off blood supply to the ovaries which leads to all sorts of complications. Perhaps Mr T has a special way of doing it? Which made me think that clipping them might be another option. I'll bring these concerns up in the next con before the op.

We have also decided not to make an final decisions about the FET yet. We think its best to get the op out the way first, depending on the outcome and what else the find in there. I feel much better about it all today as theres not much i can do about cycling for a while now, Im just going to take it easy, enjoy life & DH and see what happens.

Scooter - I'm glad you had a lovely time in Devon, I'm off to St Petersburg tomorrow for a few days as DH is working there at the mo. We are going to the ballet on saturday, can't wait!

Katie - I hope you are feeling better today. I'm now getting a copy of my notes, and will continue to do so from now on!!

Ants - Ive not heard of Mr Barsel either. When i called to book my appt, i had the choise of Mr T or Mr L as Mr M had retired. When do you think you will go for the next try?

Love to everyone else..

Pooks x


----------



## glesgakeeley (May 31, 2006)

Hello ladies,

RR- so sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you  

Miche - congrats on the scan news, must be a relief.

Ladies in a cycle - hows it going? 

I'm at home and it's 10 days since ec 8 days since transfer. Time is dragging so much. I'm even bored of knitting. I've finished a babies shawl and a cardigan for me. Going to order some wool for a jumper for DH. Hopefully by time that arrives I'll be ready to start knitting again. I've started to feel sick, not sure if it is anything or nerves about testing and 2WW. 

a really bored
Fiona


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi Pooks 
Glad you are feeling better about things.  cant really help on the clipping/cauterising, maybe look on the hydro thread?  Mr T just suggested clipping rather than removal.  he said removal was not possible due to my endo. have a relaxing time in St Petersburg!  

Hi Fiona, 2ww just feel so long... you take care and stay positive , not long to go now  

sarah
x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for welcoming me on board!!!! I am looking forward to sharing this journey we all have to take and hoping to get to know you all a bit better. Just back form IVF coordination appointment at HH and know I am starting on Buserlin on the 2nd of Sept. Very nervous being my 1st time. Quick question I was given by them the details of a company called organon that I need to send my prescription too and they will courier the drugs out. It this what most of you do and are they reasonable on charges? I did call but they don't quote costs over the phone.

Any info/advice re prescription with regards to Organon would be appreciated,

Best wishes and sending lots of        to you all!!!

Julie
xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Julie. I got my drugs from organon too but after I bought them I costed up the pharmacy at Hanmmersmith hosp and they were actually £20 cheaper. Worth a look if its easier than waiting for a delivery.

Helen


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Helen  

Thanks I will do that it was really odd that they said it was more expensive through the hospital. Maybe it depends what you are getting.

Julie
x


----------



## Nina B (May 11, 2004)

Hi there Hammersmith ladies
I have been a bit quiet since May, but only because it took until the end of July to get sorted and ready to start.
I started downregging 3 weeks ago...found out I had a cyst at my query scan last week and was put on two injections a day of Buserelin for an extra week- it's been a killer. I have been really tired with constant headaches and well, just feeling generally crap. Olivia has had a gastro virus for the past 2 weeks as well, but despite feeling bad, all the focusing on her has made the time fly by. Anyway, had another query scan today and have been given the go ahead to start stimms on Monday. I am so relieved and of course really excited to be moving on to the next phase. 

I have a bit of catching up to do with all your news, so forgive me for not being specific to each of you in this posting. I will have a good catch up on all your posts for next time. 
Julie, I got my drugs from Organon too and they have been really efficient and from what other girls have said in the cycle buddies section, they seem very competitive. It beats waiting for your drugs in the hospital pharmacy for and hour or two.

Hope you all have a good bank holiday 

Nina x


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi ladies

R - hope the ERPC went smoothly. It is a very hard time but I hope that you get some useful answers from both H/smith and St Mary's.

Nina - nice to see you back. Sorry you had to DReg that extra week - been there too! Hope the stimming goes well.  I will move you up the HoF.

Julie - can't help on the drugs pricing front as I had a star of a GP who prescribed all the drugs on the NHS for my two self funded IVF cycles - have you asked yours? - and when we funded the FET I just used the H/smith pharmcy as I never thought to check elsewhere. Even on an NHS script the guy in Superdrug thought his Xmas's had all come at once as they make decent money on all that Puregon. 

Pooks - it must be v. frustrating to now be told that an op is needed for your tubes - I suppose they rationalise that if there is a chance the IVF will work without a general anaesthetic and abdo surgery then it is worth trying it first. Mr M was always less keen on surgery I think than Messrs T and L so that may be one reason for it. I think I would prob also do the op first before deciding whether or not to do the FET. Have a lovely time in St Petersburg.

Sarah - good to hear from you and glad you have been enjoying your time away from the boards. The FET sounds like a good plan. 

Katie - sorry work is getting you down. Hopefully the new role will have less s**ty stuff. 

Fiona - hang on in there!  

Ants - don't know Mr Barsel - he could be the chap with the big moustache who did my ET this last time - he looked old enough to be a consultant type. 

Clairol - glad the cons is poistive on the parvovirus front - it must be so nerve-racking all the same. For me the sickness was worst between 7 -10 weeks, then went and came back again around 14. Blooming came around 18-20 weeks. Now I'm getting [pelvic pain and horrid indigestion so dont feel so blooming anymore.

Right - got sidetracked so will come back later!
Have good weekends all.
love
bettyx


----------



## RR (Jun 13, 2006)

HI all

Had my ERPC and Karyotyping yesterday at HH - they were absolutly brilliant, and I am feeling back on full form already. Thank you for all your advice, it really helped. 

Were any of you in the waiting room yesterday from about 9.30 till 11ish ? I smiled randomly just in case. 

Good luck all of you who are mid process - v jealous !!

R


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Fiona, any news

R, so glad to hear everything went smoothly and you are not feeling too bad. Hope you have a restful weekend and manage to do something nice together.

Hi Nina, good to hear from you again. Hopefully I will be joining you on stimms next week.

Hope everyone is having a lovely long weekend. These morning injections are a killer. Here I am up and about at 8.30 on a Sunday morning! Unheard of!!

Helen


----------



## glesgakeeley (May 31, 2006)

Hello,

I've been stressing out of my head. Since Friday which would be Day 11 I've have a very light brown discharge and don't know what it is. It's really light and only see it when I wipe. (sorry for all the info).
Anyone got any ideas. I've resisted buying a HPT and will wait until tomorrow for the phone call.
Haven't got any signs of AF due to arrive or what could be early preg signs, not that I know what they would feel like anyway. I have been a bit snappy but think thats getting stressed rather than PMT snappy.

Can anyone help? 

Cheers
Fiona


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

I had a similar thing Fiona from day 12. As I got a weak +ve I decided it was from late implantation. I did ask Mr L about it and muttered something about it being blood from EC, he didnt suggest implantation spotting. but didnt really have an answer to what it was.
Hang in there. Are you testing on bank hol Monday?
Helen


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

Sorry I've not posted for a while...lots of holidaying has got in the way!

Anyway, it's been really good to read all the posts and catch up on the news, although it has taken some time!

Just thought I'd pop in and update on where I'm at.

We've got a review date following the negative cycle back in June, and are at HH on 13th Sept.  Not sure who we're seeing as it's still part of the NHS cycle and it seems you get who you're given! 

Anyway, there is one thing I wanted to ask, and that is whether there is a waiting time for the next cycle?  We'll be paying for it this time and were hoping to start in Nov.  Does anyone know at what point you tell HH when you'd like to start? Will it be OK to wait until review app in few weeks time? Anyone know if cycling around Nov/Dec is difficult because of Christmas? Sorry for all the questions but it's taken us a while to work out what to do next and now I'm full of unknowns!!

Happy bank holiday weekend to all

Will try to catch up more over next few days!


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

R - glad to hear you're ok, hope you are getting plenty of rest, take care

Fiona - I had a brown discharge from day 10 on my 2nd cycle and that worked out all ok for me!  Good luck for tomorrow, hope you manage to get some sleep tonight 

Rooth - I think that you should be able to start your next cycle whenever you want if they are happy at your review and don't want to do any tests.  They do have a time period in  late Nov/Dec when you can't start treatment because of Christmas but I don't know if they'll have worked it out yet.  I had to delay my 2nd cycle because of the Christmas break but I can't remember the dates, sorry.  My brain seems to have stopped working and been replaced by cotton wool!  I blame the hormones! 

Hope everyone is enjoying their bank holiday weekend

Scooter


----------



## glesgakeeley (May 31, 2006)

Hi Helen & Scooter,

Thanks for letting me know that I'm not the only person who's had this. Not feeling so bad now. 

I'm going to do some more knitting. DH is going to have a lovely jumper soon.

 

Fiona


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya Ladies,

Just wanted to pop in quickly to say I have finally posted a photo of Luke, sorry it has taken me so long!

Hope that it doesn't upset anyone.

Hope that you are all well and that your treatments are going well.

Take care of yourselves.
Thinking of you all
Loadsa love and hugs
Wendy & Luke
xXx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello all

Woo - he is a cutie!

Fiona - glad you are feeling more confident and the knitting is going strong! All fingers crossed for tomorrow.

Rooth - I remember that when self-funding you can pick your time basically as soon as you have had your review. Nov/Dec is tricky as they stop for a period over Xmas and I think they also try to have fewer people cycling then anyway. I had a failed cycle in Oct, a review in Nov and started in the New Year.  As I started both my successful fresh cycles bang on the New Year I reckon thats a good time!

Helen - sorry you aren't getting a lie in - hope you are haviung a pm nap to compensate!

Was at the zoo this morning which was fun and now down to only one room full of boxes at last so the "holiday" has been some use. Only 5 weeks left at work which I am very glad about - Clairol - cotton wool brain has affected me too and frankly I am working on less than full power. 

Love
Betty


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Rooth, I got caught out with the Dec closing last year, wasnt d/regining quick enough and the cycle was abandoned. They had a cut off date for when people could start d/reg which was the  17 Nov. I think they had a cut off date when everyone had to be ready to start stimms of something live 4 Dec which I didnt make. If you start in early Nov you should be ok. I found it quite stressful doing the cycle and also worrying we werenet goign to fit in with the christmas closing. 

Good luck fiona!!

Helen


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi Hammies,

Rooth - I was NHS and had two cycles at HH.  At your review appt the dr can sign the papers for your next NHS cycle and you join the queue again for your next cycle.  It should be about 5-6 months from when you go into the queue.  Sometimes you can get a cancellation and it might take 3 months.  If you are going private my understanding is that you can pretty much start any time you like (save for the Christmas closure).  

R - Keeping you in my thoughts.  I hope you feel strong and fit for cycling again soon.  

Woo - What a beautiful boy!!!

Fiona - Thinking of you for testing today.  

Betty - Wow, that feels like it went quick.  Only 5 weeks to go till you are on leave!

Helen - So excited you are cycling again.  

Sorry, no more personals.  Going to jump in the shower and we are going out for lunch.  Hope everybody is well.

Yours,
Katie


----------



## EarthAngel77 (Jun 16, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Haven't been on the site for a while so just wanted to say a big  to everyone.

Wendy - what a little cutie you have  

Just a quick update of where I'am at with my treatment.  My scan in July showed a cyst on my left ovary.  Went back to see Mr L on 22nd Aug and he said we have to wait for the cyst to go before starting the cycle.  Got to go and repeat the scan around end of September and if the cyst has gone, hopefully we will be starting the IVF.

Seems like I've been waiting for ever  

Kerry x x


----------



## glesgakeeley (May 31, 2006)

Just got my phone call and it's a weak positive. HCG levels are 8. 

Can anyone put some positive on this? Feeling awful. Dr said implantation had occured but need to go back on Monday 4th September.

Also had a lot more brown discharge this morning with a speck of fresh blood but AF not "started" properly yet.

Fiona


----------



## RR (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh Fiona - how unfair - its easier somehow when things are either one thing or the other. 

However, keep positive, they would have said if it was a definate no no. When I was talking to them last week, they said that a bit of browish bleeding was actively good, so here is hoping...

Good luck Kerry on getting that start date !

I am back on nearly fullish form - feeling +ive about getting m/c tests done at least. Now I just have to make up my mind about going back to work.....

R


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Fiona, I know exactly how you feel, was there 3 months ago. What a mixture of emotions you must be feeling. It is so difficult still being in limbo at the end of the 2ww.  Hang in there, it can turn itself around. I think Betty had a weak posivive, didn't you Betty?, and is now blooming.

I was in a bit of a rush this morning and forgot to say, Wendy, what a cutie. Well done!

Im due for my 2nd ?suppression scan tomorrow but AF started again in sat and still here. I doubt they will scan me if I am still bleeding, does anyone know?

Helen


----------



## glesgakeeley (May 31, 2006)

I think that this cycle is over. AF well and truly started. Dr said that implantation occurred so is this classed as a miscarriage.  Now need to go all the way to HH next week for another test when know what it's going to be. How long will I have to wait for review and start with the next cycle. Anyone have any ideas?

I forgot to ask the Dr about cyclogest... was I supposed to get more and keep taking them to next week. Tried calling all afternoon, but don't see the point in taking it now.

Helen - good luck with the scan tomorrow, hopefully they will scan you.
R- glad you are feeling better.

Feel like having a few large glasses of wine! 

Fiona


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Im so sorry Fiona. Sending best wishes to you and DH
Helen


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Fiona 

Wanted to send you a  big  and say sorry to hear your news. Also sending best wishes to you and DH
Julie xx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Oh Fiona how awful for you, sending you and DH  

Love Scooter


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

awhh Fiona, I'm so sorry... you look after yourself  x  

Hope the rest of our ever-growing bunch are doing well 

Take care and hugs to all,

Cheery


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Scooter/ Betty/Helen/Katie -  thank you for the helpful info about trying to start cycle around nov/dec. We'll have a chat with the consultant about dates, but it looks like the new year might be a safer option.  it's a shame really as I was keen to get started again, but can see that the added stress of whether or not the cycle will fit into their 'window' wouldn't help.  


Fiona - so sorry to read your news.  Will be thinking of you and DH.


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Fiona, RR, hope you are both ok after your rocky weeks.

Sadly im not on to stimms yet after my scan today (anyone there at 9am? It was very quiet so maybe not). Still have a cyst so in on Thurs to have it drained which I am pleased about. Was worried I would have to go on d/reging for another week and the madness would escalate... public crying at the weekend, I shan't say any more!

 to everyone
Helen


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Helen - Hope everything goes ok on Thursday, you should be able to start your stimms on Thurs eve.  As I said last week it's the same routine as for EC so you'll be fine

Rooth - I think it makes sense to start again in the New Year although I can understand why you are disappointed - it seems like a long way away.  You'll definately have a less stressful Christmas time and you've got plenty of time to get yourself mentally and physically ready to start again.

Wendy - Luke is so cute!

Kelly - how are things going with you?

I just wondered if anyone had heard from Miela recently?  I was a bit worried that she may have developed full blown OHSS.

Take care everyone
Scooter


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Fiona - so sorry to see your news. As Thalia says better to have had some implantation rather than none. It still sucks however.
Love Bettyx


----------



## glesgakeeley (May 31, 2006)

Thanks for all your kind messages. Yesterday was a numb day, don't think anything registered.

Today tears have been flowing, nose running all over my face, pillows soaked. Feeling a little better for it. 

DH sends his thanks also, reading replies over shoulder and wanted to know what DH stands for so quite chuffed now.

Fiona


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Fiona - It's so true that sometimes it feels better to cry than that horrible numb feeling.  At least crying feels real.  Look after yourself.  

x,
Katie


----------



## RR (Jun 13, 2006)

Fiona

I found a big crying day was just what was needed - very cathatic( cant spell, you know what I mean) and its important to give your self a chance to grieve. 

My D/H teased me about this site ( known as my little obsession) but was also pretty moved by the amount of support you get when it goes a bit wrong...

R


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Fiona, absolutely nothing wrong with a good cry. The last time after days of general blubbing I let it all out in a first class cyring sesion and the next day I felt a bit brighter. Hope you do too today.
Hello DH  

Helen


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Scooter - thank you for thinking of me.

Physically I'm feeling ok now (thankfully I didn't develop full blown OHSS - just had it mildly).  I read the thread to keep up with what's happening with you all and I think about everyone a lot, especially the girls who've been through so much in the past few weeks.  I'm feeling very withdrawn and down since the last TX and to be honest I just can't bring myself to join in at the moment .

I hope I'll feel like taking part again soon (I'm going for some counselling at HH to see if that will help).  Sorry I'm not being of any support to any of you at the moment - I hope you understand.

Take care.  to everyone.

Miela xxx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Miela - Sorry I hope I didn't force you to post when you didn't want to.  I think we have all had a period of time when we haven't felt able to post and there's no need to apologise, sometimes you just need to take a step back from it all.  I found the counselling service very helpful.  I just couldn't drag myself from under a black cloud after my m/c and the counsellor helped me to see that it was ok to feel bad and there is no time limit on feeling better.  That really helped as my family/friends all seemed to have moved on and felt that I should have done too.  Look after yourself 

Helen - hope everything goes ok tomorrow 

Scooter


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Miela - sorry you are so down. I hope the counsellor is useful. Thinking of you.  

Helen - hope the cyst drain goes well today.

Hello to everyone else too.
Love
bettyx


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there,
Fiona - so very sorry to hear your news.......  I cried quite a lot....for quite a while....I couldn't agree more with Scooter......there is no time limit and take things at your pace not at other peoples.  I found that people around me wanted my grieving to happen at their speed and not mine and when they thought I should be 'fine' again I wasn't.  My experience not theirs.....
Miela - sending you much love....this is all such a big rollercoaster 
Rooth - I started my tx on 31/12 last year.  Was told I could go a month earlier if AF came before a certain date but if not it wouldn't tie in with their closing times....I rather liked starting the new year with tx.....finally a little hope.....
Helen - good luck with the cyst drain.
love to everyone,
Vicky x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Meila, hope you are ok. It was nice to hear from you

How are you feeling Fiona?

The cyst drain went fine, thanks girls. Vvery quiet in the clinic today. And hurrah, had my first dose of Puregon when I got home so we are on our way again.


helen


----------



## Rosa D (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi 

Fiona - sorry about your news, my af arrived the night before testing.. it's gutwrenching.. 

Helen.. good luck for this cycle.

I need some advice, on my last attempt I did the 21 day long protocol and got 7 follies, 6 eggs of which 4 fertilized and only three survived to day 2.  I saw Mr T yesterday and he's suggested I go on the day 2 short protocol to try and improve the number of follies.  Has anyone done this and had a better response? I'm expecting to start cycling again at the end of October.  

also... The first month after a negative ivf cycle.. has anyone experience ovary pains without ovulating.. I've had no indication of ovulation but lots of aches.. and how long is your AF delayed??

Sorry about all the questions..

Nadia


----------



## glesgakeeley (May 31, 2006)

Hello,

I'm feeling better today. Went to the GP and handed all the paperwork in now just got to get passed monday and another blood test.

Helen - congrats on starting to stimm. The Puregon gave me bruising - hope you do okay. Dh says    . Very pleased with his mention.

Rosa - Can't give you any advice but I have read that the short protocol can help if you don't respond very well to LP. I too got 6 eggs and 4 fertilized, fortunately all 4 made it to Day 2, so got 2 in the freezer.

Question - How long will I have to wait to start again? How long till an appointment with consultant to review?

Helen, R, Betty, Katie, Scooter and everyone else.  Thanks for your support it has helped.


Fiona


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Hi Fiona

Glad you're feeling better today.

Just thought I'd let you know my experiences with NHS follow ups (although haven't actually had the apointment yet - in a couple of weeks time)

I had my cycle in May/June.  It took me a couple of weeks following the BFN to feel like calling the hosp,  so I rang at the start of July. When I did, the first appointment they could offer me was  this coming Wednesday (6th Sept) but as that's my birthday, I decided to go for the following week!!  So, about a 2 month wait.  I think that if you ring them from time to time it's possible to get a cancellation.  For me though, this has worked out ok as I wanted a bit of time to sort things out in my head.  

Sorry, I've no idea about time between cycles, but I'm sure others on here will know.

Hope this helps


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Everyone just wanted to say hi!!!    

All my drugs have arrived as I start D/R on Sat and I now have more syringes and needles than the local drug & alcohol cenetre!!! The nurse asked me at the coordination appointment if I was familiar with injecting myself.  I thought, ah hello you have my notes and I never done IVF before and I'm not diabetic so why would she think I might know what to do 

Fiona- sorry to hear your news. MR T (not from the A team- ha ha) told me they like you to have 2-3 AF's before starting another round of treatment. Hope you can get your follow up with a consultant soon and sending you lots of     

 ^Exercise!2 to everyone else and sending you all lots of      ,

Best wishes

Julie x


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi Everyone, 

I'm back from St Petersburg. Had a really lovely time with DH but not long enough. He has to be out there for another 2 months (to work). Koffee (the  ) and I will have to be very brave.

Fiona- Im so sorry to hear of your news.   

Nadia -I've also read that the short protocol is better for poor responders, but bad for us that are prone to cysts. I didnt get many pains after a neg cycle and my next af came a week sooner than usual (28d instead of 35d).

Hi to everyone else..

Oh yes, when i got back, i had a message on my machine to say there has been a cancellation and i could have my tubes cauterised on the 7th Sept -next Thursday!! I'm starting to get scared now!!  

Pooks x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Fiona, I started again on my 3rd AF. My m/c got counted as 1, then 1 clear AF and started on the 3rd. I was offered an nhs follow up for 2 months, but took a private appt as I knew we would want to get going as soon as pos and our next cycle would be private anyway. We regularly called the private sec and got a cancellation appt.
Hope you and DH are getting through the days a bit easier?

Exciting stuff Julie. Good luck with your first injection, Is your DH getting involved? I get mine to load the needle so he feels part of it all.

Nadia, I think a couple of the other HH gils have done the short cycle so will def be able to help.

How are you preggers ladies?? Vicky, hope you have had no more frights.

Pooks, that sounds good but scary news?!

Katie, are you starting your Warsaw cycle on this AF? Hope you are feeling ok.

Helen


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Helen,   

Thanks for advice. DH would love to do it I'm sure, but his technique would defiantly point and jab!!!!! eek uh no thanks but he can watch and hear all about it and I'm sure he will hear all about it!!   Can't wait for the hormones to kick in (not). Nurse said the other day to us that I can expect to feel a bit emotional and a bit like having PMT. He had the cheek to say to her "how will I know the difference?". You better believe he will!  

Julie xxx


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there,
Helen - thanks for that - actually did have another fright a fortnight ago.....developed quite bad pain in the bones in my groin and went to the hospital where they diagnosed SPD which is a problem where the combination of weight of the baby and pregnancy hormones push the pubic bone out of alignment.  Its lots of management now....keeping knees together at all times.......body tubigrips......at its worst its wheelchair and crutches but hoping to avoid that by doing exactly what I am told.  Whilst being checked had another bleed so they kept me in for 24 hours monitoring and seems all is okay........news yesterday is that my dad has just been diagnosed with pancreatic cancer which has already spread to his liver and is now making a start on his lungs.........At the moment thats all we know other than its inoperable..... 
Sending much love to everyone,
Vicky x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Oh Vicky I am so sorry to hear that, its just awful. I know from DH's dad that it just seems to take for ever to get things going when you hear the news but once they are in the system their care and treatment is speeded along. How is DH holding up? Sending best wishes to you both.
Helen


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Vicky - I was so upset to read your post.  I'm so sorry about your dad.  I'll ring you later.  Don't want to ring now because it looks like you were up late or early.  Can't tell.


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Vicky - I've IMd you.
Love
Betty x


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Vicky - What terrible news for you and your family, I'm thinking of you 

love Scooter


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Vicky, what a terrible time for you and your family.  I'm thinking of you and just sending you a big  as I'm afraid I can never find the right words of comfort.

Miela xxx


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Vicky, so sorry to hear your news.  Thinking of you and DH  
Take good care of yourselves at this difficult time 
Sarah
X


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Just wanted to say thank you so much everyone.  Bit zoned out at the moment so sorry no personals.......... your posts have meant a lot.
love Vicky x


----------



## Rosa D (Aug 2, 2006)

Vicky, Really sorry about your dad..........remember to take things easy and look after your baby.
Nadia


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Vicky I am so sorry to hear about you Dad hun.

Sending you and your family loadsa love and hugs at this difficult time.

Wendy
xXx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Vicky,

I also wanted to echo everyone and say so sorry to hear about your dad. Sending you and your family all the best

Julie x


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Vicky, really sorry to hear your news.  Must have been a real shock. Take care in this difficult time.

My mum has called to say her cancer has progressed despite her chemo. I have invited her down for my next scan on Monday. It's a really sad thought but it might be her only chance to see the baby. Better that than never I think. I find it really hard to come to terms with not being able to help my mum.

I so hope that the 2 chaps in America that have been cured of cancer marks the start of a cure for all from this devastating and evil disease.

Enough of that. On to more positive news. I have a friend, who doesn't post here, but is a Herts/Hammersmith lady. She had a positive on Friday. Mark another result up for the Hammersmith. Always Hope.

Clairol.


----------



## glesgakeeley (May 31, 2006)

Vicky & Clairol - so sorry about your family's news. Thinking of you at this difficult time.  

I've booked my follow up appointment with Mr L. Decided not to wait on NHS and start paying for as got to pay for everything now on. So appt is 19th Sept. 

Thinking of you all,
love
Fiona x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66876.new#new


----------

